# *new* Olight S10R, S15R and S20R



## kj2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just saw these on Olight Facebook page.






Don't know specs yet but looks like you can cradle-charge them


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*

Great find,Kj2!

I'd like to see full specs of these lights! I wonder if these S10R and S20R will replace the regular S10 and S20 or be an option to these? I wonder if the S10R and S20R will have tail magnets besides of the cradle charge feature? If they don't have tail magnets, i think i will stick to the old ones.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



NorthernStar said:


> I wonder if these S10R and S20R will replace the regular S10 and S20 or be an option to these?


Don't think the R-version will replace the regular S10/S20. If I read correctly, I read on the S20R tail; Do not use unspecified batteries. 
So this one comes with a Olight-battery.


----------



## viperxp (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*

There is also S15R on the right ....


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*

I could not see such tiny text earlier when i surfed with my celluar phone, but now when using a PC i can see the text. It looks for sure that the S10R,S15R, and S20R is a separate series. I like that Olight chooses to use what looks like to be a magnetic USB charging connection that is more resistant to water, rather than the micro-USB with a rubber flap cover that is less resistant. I look forward to see more specs and a review of this series.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*

Just visited the Olight distributor here. He had prototype sample of the S10R, S15R and S20R. As far as I could see, the only thing changed is the charging-part. Because it's still a prototype, he couldn't talk about it. Charging-dock was real small though


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*

I wonder if the S10R, S15R and S20R will have magnets in the tail besides of the charging features?:thinking: I hope so, because then i will get either a S10R or a S20R.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



NorthernStar said:


> I wonder if the S10R, S15R and S20R will have magnets in the tail besides of the charging features?:thinking: I hope so, because then i will get either a S10R or a S20R.



Prototype I saw still had a magnet


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



kj2 said:


> Prototype I saw still had a magnet



Sounds great!

Regarding the text "Do not use unspecified batteries" when looking at the picture in this thread i have some thoughts.In the other thread about the S10R, S15R and S20R the picture showed that these lights can indeed be used with optional RCR123,14500 and 18650 batteries which i really hope is correct. Can anyone verify if one has to use custom li-ion batteries with these lights, or if one can use optional?:thinking:


----------



## djtzar (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*

Looks interesting , any idea on ETA on these ?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



djtzar said:


> Looks interesting , any idea on ETA on these ?



I didn't hear a ETA, but I do expect these will be released before end 2014.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*

Great find,Kj2!

I wonder if the tailcap and the charging station will be sold separately so that one can upgrade the old versions of the S10 and the S20?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



NorthernStar said:


> Great find,Kj2!
> 
> I wonder if the tailcap and the charging station will be sold separately so that one can upgrade the old versions of the S10 and the S20?



What I heard is that these aren't the same. So adding charging tailcap won't work. Of course, that applies to the prototype.


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



kj2 said:


> What I heard is that these aren't the same. So adding charging tailcap won't work. Of course, that applies to the prototype.



I see!

Well, let´s hope that the final lights will have the possibility to have interchangeable tailcaps with the old versions.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



NorthernStar said:


> I see!
> 
> Well, let´s hope that the final lights will have the possibility to have interchangeable tailcaps with the old versions.



Would buy one then, for my S10


----------



## merbau (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*

kj2: about the picture where the three torches are side-by-side: S10R seems really thin, compared to S15R. My S10 (16340) is way thicker than S15 (15400). Any idea what kind of batteries these R-versions will be compatible with?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



merbau said:


> kj2: about the picture where the three torches are side-by-side: S10R seems really thin, compared to S15R. My S10 (16340) is way thicker than S15 (15400). Any idea what kind of batteries these R-versions will be compatible with?



Using the same batteries as the non-rechargeable do. But I do see your point. That S10R looks very thin on that pic. Have seen it in real life. It's the same as the regular S10 only with the charging option.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



kj2 said:


> Using the same batteries as the non-rechargeable do. But I do see your point. That S10R looks very thin on that pic. Have seen it in real life. It's the same as the regular S10 only with the charging option.



That's not to scale. Why would they make three different chargers? The S10R is pretty much the same size as the S10.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



GoingGear.com said:


> That's not to scale. Why would they make three different chargers? The S10R is pretty much the same size as the S10.



Who said there will be three different chargers? People.. The only thing that changes on the outside, is the charging tailcap. 
The charging-dock I saw was able to charge the S10R as well the S20R. I have see all three of them.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R and S20R*



kj2 said:


> Who said there will be three different chargers? People.. The only thing that changes on the outside, is the charging tailcap.
> The charging-dock I saw was able to charge the S10R as well the S20R. I have see all three of them.



No one. I was just referring to the size difference shown in the pictures.

I'm really excited about these. Olight has some cool stuff coming out soon.


----------



## Tixx (Sep 29, 2014)

Can't wait to see more on these!


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 30, 2014)

These models will work with rechargeables, no proprietary battery, they are shipped with Olight's own rechargeable batteries..ie a rcr123 or 18650 or 14500.
These lights are the same as the current models, albeit with a tailcap the has charging contacts, plus a cradle.
Same lumens as the current range.
S10R and S15R will probably be around 65, while the S20R around 75.
The charge current for the cradle is 0.5A.
New button design, which is just a small hole in the middle of the button with an led in it for low battery indication.
Only the S20R has a black button, other two is blue as the current range.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Sep 30, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> These models will work with rechargeables, no proprietary battery, they are shipped with Olight's own rechargeable batteries..ie a rcr123 or 18650 or 14500.
> These lights are the same as the current models, albeit with a tailcap the has charging contacts, plus a cradle.
> Same lumens as the current range.
> S10R and S15R will probably be around 65, while the S20R around 75.
> ...



$59.95 on S10R and S15R. $69.95 on S20R.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


>


Typo in that pic


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 30, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Typo in that pic



The batteries aren't to scale either in that particular pic.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> The batteries aren't to scale either in that particular pic.


But I'm expecting a release, soon now


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 30, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> These models will work with rechargeables, no proprietary battery, they are shipped with Olight's own rechargeable batteries..ie a rcr123 or 18650 or 14500.
> These lights are the same as the current models, albeit with a tailcap the has charging contacts, plus a cradle.
> Same lumens as the current range.
> S10R and S15R will probably be around 65, while the S20R around 75.
> ...





could you elaborate on the "new button design"? 

i'm also wondering how the tailcap has access to the + terminal of the battery...


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 30, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> could you elaborate on the "new button design"?
> 
> i'm also wondering how the tailcap has access to the + terminal of the battery...


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 30, 2014)

very nice!!! they finally fixed the protruding switch!!! bye accidental activation

then just drop it into the cradle at night. super convenient

http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1261999-1-1-1.html


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 30, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> very nice!!! they finally fixed the protruding switch!!! bye accidental activation
> 
> then just drop it into the cradle at night. super convenient
> 
> http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1261999-1-1-1.html



The switch still seems to be protruding i think it looks like?:thinking: I´d like to see close up pics on the new switch.


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 30, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> The switch still seems to be protruding i think it looks like?:thinking: I´d like to see close up pics on the new switch.




the shiny metal ring is just the bezel. the actual switch button that you press is that concave black thing with a dot in the center (for the indicator LED). 

though it actually might be difficult to press with gloves on


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 30, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> the shiny metal ring is just the bezel. the actual switch button that you press is that concave black thing with a dot in the center (for the indicator LED).
> 
> though it actually might be difficult to press with gloves on



I do hope that this is correct because that would make these lights outstanding, but when looking at the picture earlier in the thread where the S10R, the S15R and the S20R are showed side by side, the buttons do look like they are just as protruding as on the old versions.


----------



## Peace Train (Sep 30, 2014)

Either way, the button looks like an improvement over the old version. Looks like a laser-activated fingerprint scanner. Great thread btw, looking forward to the release!


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 1, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> I do hope that this is correct because that would make these lights outstanding, but when looking at the picture earlier in the thread where the S10R, the S15R and the S20R are showed side by side, the buttons do look like they are just as protruding as on the old versions.










i believe this picture is just a photoshop job. wrong labels. the batteries aren't scaled correctly, too large. and the actual picture of the S15R above certainly doesn't have a blue switch


----------



## xdayv (Oct 1, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> i believe this picture is just a photoshop job. wrong labels. the batteries aren't scaled correctly, too large. and the actual picture of the S15R above certainly doesn't have a blue switch



Even the website's info and details are still messed up.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 1, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> i believe this picture is just a photoshop job. wrong labels. the batteries aren't scaled correctly, too large. and the actual picture of the S15R above certainly doesn't have a blue switch



Your right about that. The batteries are indeed not scaled correctly and the lights at the picture looks like they are the old versions. 

I wonder if only the 2600 mAh battery comes as standard for the S20R, or if one by option could choose an 3400 mAh battery? I am also very curious if the new tailcaps and the chargers are available for purchase separately, so that one could upgrade the old versions?

GoingGear,as an Olight dealer, do you have any info regarding this(or anyone else)?


----------



## Tapis (Oct 2, 2014)

They started to show up on Olight's website :

http://olightworld.com/product/s15r-baton/
[url]http://olightworld.com/product/s10r-baton-2/?bc=5
[/URL]


----------



## 240 (Oct 2, 2014)

What gets me is the difference in run times. The S10 and S20 have twice the run time of their R series counterparts, but the 15's are about the same. !?


----------



## Tapis (Oct 2, 2014)

I see many inconsistencies here and there. In the case of the S15R for example, the description says 280 lumens but the technical specs indicates 400. It states the battery included is 750 mAh, but the techs say it is 650 mAh. The body length is 73.4mm on Olight website and 91.5mm on Illumn... and so on.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Tapis (Oct 2, 2014)

Is the dock charger 110-240v, so I can travel with it abroad without worrying? I couldn't find the information on Olight's website.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 3, 2014)

240 said:


> What gets me is the difference in run times. The S10 and S20 have twice the run time of their R series counterparts, but the 15's are about the same. !?





Tapis said:


> I see many inconsistencies here and there. In the case of the S15R for example, the description says 280 lumens but the technical specs indicates 400. It states the battery included is 750 mAh, but the techs say it is 650 mAh. The body length is 73.4mm on Olight website and 91.5mm on Illumn... and so on.





Tapis said:


> Is the dock charger 110-240v, so I can travel with it abroa without worrying? I couldn't find the information on Olight's website.





the rule is to ignore manufacturer ratings on runtime

the dock takes micro-USB

the usb port labeled "EXTENDED" lets you plug in another cable to charge another device, assuming your main USB power source could give enough juice... this is useful when travelling, you could charge both the flashlight and your phone off of one USB wall wart


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 3, 2014)

Overclocker, it looks like you where right about the switch! The pics on Olights website shows that the switch is indeed redesigned and that it looks almost to good to be true. The only design flaw(accidental activation when not using lockout mode) that was present on the old version now seems to be gone. I definitely going to buy a S20R, and maybe a S15R as well. Btw, i wonder if the new versions have a lockout mode?:thinking: I can´t find any info regarding that.

I also wonder if the R15S with it´s 280 lumens is suitable for being used as an inspection light shining in to electrical cabinets and machines? The light i am using right now as an inspection light at work has a an output of about 200 lumens(Sunwayman R10A). If a light has higher output than 300 lumens then i´ve found that it´s to bright to be used at close distances and that that the beam bounces back and hurt the eyes.

I also wonder if the new S10R,S15R and S20R has instant access to moonlight mode and to highest mode directly from off, like the old versions?


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 3, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Overclocker, it looks like you where right about the switch! The pics on Olights website shows that the switch is indeed redesigned and that it looks almost to good to be true. The only design flaw(accidental activation when not using lockout mode) that was present on the old version now seems to be gone. I definitely going to buy a S20R, and maybe a S15R as well. Btw, i wonder if the new versions have a lockout mode?:thinking: I can´t find any info regarding that.
> 
> I also wonder if the R15S with it´s 280 lumens is suitable for being used as an inspection light shining in to electrical cabinets and machines? The light i am using right now as an inspection light at work has a an output of about 200 lumens(Sunwayman R10A). If a light has higher output than 300 lumens then i´ve found that it´s to bright to be used at close distances and that that the beam bounces back and hurt the eyes.




i've gotten my hands on the user manuals, yep the press-and-hold lockout is still present

still the same double-click for max. press-and-hold from off to get moonlight


----------



## Tapis (Oct 3, 2014)

According to Olight's website, the S20R has a slightly longer body than the S15R (4.27 in/108.5mm vs 3.60 in/91.4mm), which might feel more comfortable if one has big hands. But it is a pitty that its mid mode is 120 lumens, comparing to S15R's 70 lumens which I prefer much more.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 4, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> i've gotten my hands on the user manuals, yep the press-and-hold lockout is still present
> 
> still the same double-click for max. press-and-hold from off to get moonlight



Sounds great! Now i really want´s to see a review of allt these three new lights!


----------



## Tapis (Oct 4, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> i've gotten my hands on the user manuals...


Do you know if an extension tube can be added like the previous generation?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 6, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Your right about that. The batteries are indeed not scaled correctly and the lights at the picture looks like they are the old versions.
> 
> I wonder if only the 2600 mAh battery comes as standard for the S20R, or if one by option could choose an 3400 mAh battery? I am also very curious if the new tailcaps and the chargers are available for purchase separately, so that one could upgrade the old versions?
> 
> GoingGear,as an Olight dealer, do you have any info regarding this(or anyone else)?



I think you already figured these out, but just in case:

The S20R will come with a 2600 mAh. There is currently not an option to upgrade, but you could always just buy one separately. 

Tailcaps and chargers will probably not be sold separately. The internals of the lights are different from the originals, from what we have been told.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 6, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> I think you already figured these out, but just in case:
> 
> The S20R will come with a 2600 mAh. There is currently not an option to upgrade, but you could always just buy one separately.
> 
> Tailcaps and chargers will probably not be sold separately. The internals of the lights are different from the originals, from what we have been told.



Thanks for the update...any word on NW variants?


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 7, 2014)

Going Gear, thanks for the update. BTW, do you know if there will be Titanium Christmas editions of these lights?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 7, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Going Gear, thanks for the update. BTW, do you know if there will be Titanium Christmas editions of these lights?



Would be nice, such an Edition of these lights.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 8, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Going Gear, thanks for the update. BTW, do you know if there will be Titanium Christmas editions of these lights?



I haven't heard of any plans to do this, but I have suggested it. They have some other stuff coming that is pretty exciting.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 8, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They have some other stuff coming that is pretty exciting.



Could you tell us a little bit more?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Could you tell us a little bit more?



They produce light and have switches!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 9, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They produce light and have switches!



You got me there


----------



## turkeylord (Oct 10, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> The internals of the lights are different from the originals, from what we have been told.


This makes sense. To charge the cell you need to complete the cell's circuit, through the pill. The new pill will need to have a "charging" mode - with either the pill "shorted" or built with the charging circuitry if the dock is "dumb".


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 16, 2014)

awesome little light. there's no way this is gonna turn on accidentally in your pocket. the switch button is actually flat (not concave, the concentric circle pattern on it just makes it appear so in the pictures).

the UI is exactly the same. it works very well so it doesn't need to be changed

the charging electronics seem to be in the charging dock, so the flashlight itself doesn't seem to have increased in size. charging is very convenient, it absolutely takes the chore out of topping up the cell every night


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 16, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> awesome little light. there's no way this is gonna turn on accidentally in your pocket. the switch button is actually flat (not concave, the concentric circle pattern on it just makes it appear so in the pictures).
> 
> the UI is exactly the same. it works very well so it doesn't need to be changed
> 
> the charging electronics seem to be in the charging dock, so the flashlight itself doesn't seem to have increased in size. charging is very convenient, it absolutely takes the chore out of topping up the cell every night



Thanks for the update, Overclocker!  The light looks outstanding. I take your word for that the switch is no longer protruding. I have ordered the S15R, so i will soon find out.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice photo, Overclocker. I like that combination.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 16, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> I have ordered the S15R, so i will soon find out.


That's the one I'm interested in, but still on backorder on the sites I can purchase from. Amazon doesn't ship where I am presently.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 16, 2014)

These little guys are awesome. Like others have said, you shouldn't have a problem with accidental activation unless something hits the switch just right, which is unlikely if it is clipped to your pocket.


----------



## Ruudr (Oct 16, 2014)

When will you make a video review GoingGear? Love to watch these.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 16, 2014)

Ruudr said:


> When will you make a video review GoingGear? Love to watch these.



I already started working on it. I should have it done this week.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 16, 2014)

Somebody here said that the tailcap magnet on these lights (actually their predecessors) wears out quite quickly. Have anybody experienced that? If it's the case, would it help deteriorate the charging function of these new lights?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 18, 2014)

Excited about the convenience of these lights.


----------



## Liteburns (Oct 19, 2014)

Could not wait, ordered S10R from popular auction site


----------



## Tapis (Oct 19, 2014)

Are the stated illumination levels for each of these lights ANSI values? I'm asking because I prefer the longer form factor of the S20R, but its 120 lumens mid mode is too high for my liking. I just hope that its ANSI value would be much less.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 19, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> I already started working on it. I should have it done this week.



I am eager to see the video review! Will you include all three lights in your video?


----------



## Tapis (Oct 21, 2014)

Not very happy that Amazon gets them before everybody else. It's still nowhere to be found except there


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 21, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Not very happy that Amazon gets them before everybody else. It's still nowhere to be found except there



Do a search at Ebay and you will find stores that has all three lights in stock and will ship to Canada.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 21, 2014)

Here's the first of the videos for the rechargeable batons, the other two will be up when they're done rendering and uploading. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 22, 2014)

Great review, Bigmac!:thumbsup: I look forward to see the next two upcoming reviews.

It´s a little pity that a usb wall adapter is not included. I thought that it was. What do you think about using the S10R as an inspection light, using it at close up tasks, like shining in to electrical cabinets using the mode 2 at 85 lumens? Is it bright enough for that? Using the mode 1(high mode) i think is to bright for such use. And btw, do you think that there is any sign of greenish tint at the lowest modes on the S10R?


----------



## Ratton (Oct 22, 2014)

X'lent review!! Thanks for all your effort, I enjoyed it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Orion's Belt (Oct 22, 2014)

Are the tailcaps still magnetic? I never really liked the idea of such a strong magnet intermingling with the rest of my gadgets and what not. I know the magnet could be removed from the earlier iterations, but I was hoping there would be an "updated" version that addressed some of the other things I really hadn't liked.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah, too bad about the wall adapter, but you can get them for just a couple bucks pretty easily so it's no big loss. And most people likely have one lying around somewhere anyway.

For close up tasks like looking in a cabinet, the medium mode of the S10R would probably be you best bet. In some situations it might be a bit bright for that close up, but most of the time I think it would be fine. On low mode there is some very slight yellow-greenish noticeable on my S15R, but not on my S10R or S20R, so I'm guessing it's presence will be up to the lottery within whatever bin emitters Olight used for these.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 22, 2014)

Full reviews are in progress for all three models.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ratton said:


> X'lent review!! Thanks for all your effort, I enjoyed it!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thanks!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 22, 2014)

Orion's Belt said:


> Are the tailcaps still magnetic? I never really liked the idea of such a strong magnet intermingling with the rest of my gadgets and what not. I know the magnet could be removed from the earlier iterations, but I was hoping there would be an "updated" version that addressed some of the other things I really hadn't liked.



Yes, the magnet is in the tailcap.


----------



## Orion's Belt (Oct 22, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Yes, the magnet is in the tailcap.


Shoot. I guess I'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## UnderPar (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice review,  . Am still undecided between S15R and S20R,


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 23, 2014)

UnderPar said:


> Nice review,  . Am still undecided between S15R and S20R,



How do you plan to use it? For me, the S20R is so compact that it isn't any more of an encumbrance to carry with me than the S15R, and it's got the extra power of the 18650, so it's my preference.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 23, 2014)

UnderPar said:


> Am still undecided between S15R and S20R,


For me, S15R's mid mode of about 70 lumens is much more useful for everyday's small tasks than S20R's 120 lumens.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 23, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> I am eager to see the video review! Will you include all three lights in your video?



Yes, I will.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 23, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Not very happy that Amazon gets them before everybody else. It's still nowhere to be found except there



No one actually has these in stock. The production isn't done yet. If they are selling the lights, then they are selling production prototypes that are not the final version.


----------



## lautamas (Oct 23, 2014)

Olight has postponed the final production on these during the very last days of shipment. There was something need to modify. I think this is a good thing knowing that they realize the mistake they did and trying to fix them before shipping them out


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 24, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> No one actually has these in stock. The production isn't done yet. If they are selling the lights, then they are selling production prototypes that are not the final version.



Are you saying that all of the S10R,S15R and S20R available at Ebay are prototype versions? Those who sells them mentions nothing about that in the product description and the boxes does not either. How can one see the difference between a prototype and a final version? :thinking:



lautamas said:


> Olight has postponed the final production on these during the very last days of shipment. There was something need to modify. I think this is a good thing knowing that they realize the mistake they did and trying to fix them before shipping them out



What was needed to be modified? Was there any issues with the prototypes?


----------



## Tapis (Oct 24, 2014)

... Also, is there a new release date?


----------



## Loki13 (Oct 24, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Not very happy that Amazon gets them before everybody else. It's still nowhere to be found except there


Why do you think so?
This flashlight, in addition to the specified link on ebay, also available on banggood and aliexpress.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 24, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Are you saying that all of the S10R,S15R and S20R available at Ebay are prototype versions? Those who sells them mentions nothing about that in the product description and the boxes does not either. How can one see the difference between a prototype and a final version? :thinking:




they are NOT PROTOTYPES. olight wouldn't release prototypes in the first place...

but there's an issue that was discovered w/ a large percentage of the charging docks. so olight shall be releasing the updated docks very soon

so if you buy now there's a good chance that there might be an issue with the docks. although not all docks are affected.


----------



## lautamas (Oct 24, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> What was needed to be modified? Was there any issues with the prototypes?


Olight didnt specifically say what went wrong. However, they decide to postpone our shipment just right on the day it was going to sent out (last monday).


----------



## Polargirl (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 24, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> they are NOT PROTOTYPES. olight wouldn't release prototypes in the first place...
> 
> but there's an issue that was discovered w/ a large percentage of the charging docks. so olight shall be releasing the updated docks very soon
> 
> so if you buy now there's a good chance that there might be an issue with the docks. although not all docks are affected.



They wouldn't? We get production prototypes all the time. They pretty much always do small runs to make sure everything is working correctly before going to mass production. Most manufacturers do this.


----------



## Polargirl (Oct 24, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They wouldn't? We get production prototypes all the time. They pretty much always do small runs to make sure everything is working correctly before going to mass production. Most manufacturers do this.



I was at my mother-in law's house out in the country last weekend for my husband's birthday and he brought down his lights (Olight S10 L2, Olight R40 Seeker, Nitecore HC90 Headlamp, and Nitecore TM26 3800) to show off to his family. His mother was really impressed with the S10 Baton so we promised her a better S10R for her birthday on November 24th (three days before Thanksgiving). 

Battery Junction is claiming to have the S10R at the same price as you and spare Olight 16340 batteries 80 cents cheaper. If I wait for you to have the repaired docks, do I stand a better chance at quality reassurance than just buying from Battery Junction? Will you have the repaired docks in stock in time to ship for her birthday? 

The Going Gear giveaway for the S10R ends with this month (I did enter – albeit under my Polargirl pseudonym name). Will the repaired docks be ready in time for the giveaway? That would be plenty of time to buy a S10R and get it to my mother-in law.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 24, 2014)

Polargirl said:


> I was at my mother-in law's house out in the country last weekend for my husband's birthday and he brought down his lights (Olight S10 L2, Olight R40 Seeker, Nitecore HC90 Headlamp, and Nitecore TM26 3800) to show off to his family. His mother was really impressed with the S10 Baton so we promised her a better S10R for her birthday on November 24th (three days before Thanksgiving).
> 
> Battery Junction is claiming to have the S10R at the same price as you and spare Olight 16340 batteries 80 cents cheaper. If I wait for you to have the repaired docks, do I stand a better chance at quality reassurance than just buying from Battery Junction? Will you have the repaired docks in stock in time to ship for her birthday?
> 
> The Going Gear giveaway for the S10R ends with this month (I did enter – albeit under my Polargirl pseudonym name). Will the repaired docks be ready in time for the giveaway? That would be plenty of time to buy a S10R and get it to my mother-in law.



From what I have been told, no one has been shipped the units with the new, final charging docks. We will not ship any units to customers that are not the final production versions and I doubt BJ will either.

We're skirting the line of what should be on CPFMP, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Polargirl (Oct 24, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> From what I have been told, no one has been shipped the units with the new, final charging docks. We will not ship any units to customers that are not the final production versions and I doubt BJ will either.
> 
> We're skirting the line of what should be on CPFMP, so I'll leave it at that.



I apologize if I brought you to the border of what is acceptable to post on CPF.

Did Olight give you an estimate as to when the repaired lights will be shipped?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 24, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Are you saying that all of the S10R,S15R and S20R available at Ebay are prototype versions? Those who sells them mentions nothing about that in the product description and the boxes does not either. How can one see the difference between a prototype and a final version? :thinking:
> 
> What was needed to be modified? Was there any issues with the prototypes?



They aren't the final version. The production prototypes had an issue with the charging dock that was fixed this week, but has not shipped. If they are selling them, they are not the final version, unless the rest of the world has a different charging dock than we are receiving in the US. I suppose it's possible that some units from the first batch made it into the wild, but they won't have the final version of the charger.

The lights themselves are fine.

As far as telling the difference, I don't know of a way. Production prototypes are a small run of what the actual lights will be when they ship to customers, so they are usually indistinguishable unless there is something they later change or fix.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 24, 2014)

Polargirl said:


> I apologize if I brought you to the border of what is acceptable to post on CPF.
> 
> Did Olight give you an estimate as to when the repaired lights will be shipped?



Doesn't bother me. I just don't want to see our posts get deleted. 

The lights themselves were fine. It was an issue with the charging docks that has been corrected. They are supposed to start shipping in the next week.


----------



## Polargirl (Oct 24, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> Doesn't bother me. I just don't want to see our posts get deleted.
> 
> The lights themselves were fine. It was an issue with the charging docks that has been corrected. They are supposed to start shipping in the next week.



I'll wait for you to give the OK so I know my mother in-law has a non-defective dock and I have a possible chance to win one (not likely but should wait and try) as well as a show of appreciation for engaging with potential customers.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 24, 2014)

About what I am curious is that the S20R has a 1-lumen moonlight mode whereas the S20 has a 0.5-lumen moonlight mode. Would there be much of a difference?


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 25, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They aren't the final version. The production prototypes had an issue with the charging dock that was fixed this week, but has not shipped. If they are selling them, they are not the final version, unless the rest of the world has a different charging dock than we are receiving in the US. I suppose it's possible that some units from the first batch made it into the wild, but they won't have the final version of the charger.
> 
> The lights themselves are fine.
> 
> As far as telling the difference, I don't know of a way. Production prototypes are a small run of what the actual lights will be when they ship to customers, so they are usually indistinguishable unless there is something they later change or fix.



Allright, thank´s for explaining.Can one tell the difference between the problem batches by looking at the lights serial numbers?






Now i have received my S15R baton! First impressions of it is that the switch is indeed low profile and no longer protruding. I´ve been testing this light at work today cliped to my pocket and so far there is no accidental activation.

Regarding the charger, mine seems to be allright. I´ve been testing recharging the light and recharged my cellular phone at the charging dock, and it has perfomed without issues so far.Let´s hope it stays this way.

Regarding using the light for inspection, i found that the mid mode at 70 lumens is actually good for that use.I thought that 70 lumens was too weak for that use, but it has performed well. I think that the real lumens level is higher than declared.

Now i am eager to buy the S20R as well, but after hearing about potential issues about the charging dock, i don´t know if one should wait for a while untill the sellers got new batches in stock? :thinking: I think i will wait for a while to see if there is any reports of issues of the charging docks.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 25, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> ... I thought that 70 lumens was too weak for that use, but it has performed well. I think that the real lumens level is higher than declared.


I doubt the real lumens level is higher than declared. Unless the impression many people have, 70 lumens are a lot of light and way enough for close range work. That's the main reason I prefer the S15R over the S20R which does not have such a usefull mid level.


----------



## ProperModulation (Oct 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can have the flashlight running while in the charging dock? In moon mode it would make a great night light and keep the flashlight easy to find if the power goes out.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 25, 2014)

Tapis said:


> I doubt the real lumens level is higher than declared. Unless the impression many people have, 70 lumens are a lot of light and way enough for close range work. That's the main reason I prefer the S15R over the S20R which does not have such a usefull mid level.



I actually measured medium mode on my S15R review sample to be 100 lumens. That will be in the chart when I post the full reviews.


----------



## lytumup (Oct 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried charging this on a QI wireless charger? I use one for my galaxy S5 and love the convenience. According to the specs I have seen (charges at .05) it appears that the QI charger would work.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 25, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I actually measured medium mode on my S15R review sample to be 100 lumens. That will be in the chart when I post the full reviews.


 100 ANSI lumens?... Then how many lumens the S20R mid level output is?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 26, 2014)

Tapis said:


> 100 ANSI lumens?... Then how many lumens the S20R mid level output is?



My sample measured at 120.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 26, 2014)

Tapis said:


> 100 ANSI lumens?... Then how many lumens the S20R mid level output is?



And no, not ANSI lumens, b/c I'm not using equipment with calibrations traceable to ANSI calibrated standards. I do strive to make measurements as accurate as possible though, and my lumen measurements are made for flux leaving the front of the light at 30 seconds after turning the light on.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the clarifiaction. I'm a bit disappointed, I was hopping for a lower mid level. My Surefire 6P LED has a single output of 85 lumens which is already too much for close tasks.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Oct 28, 2014)

I really think I want to get the S10R light as my first EDC, and my first "real" flashlight in general. Moonlight on charger would be cool, but not necessary, if the glow ring is high quality it should glow all night with a few seconds of high mode light. I almost ordered one, but found on here that some of the chargers aren't good. And the ones on online auction sites are prototypes? The page for it is up on Olight's website already.
Does anyone know if this light will be able to go to full 400 Lumens, then after the drop down, shut it off, put in pocket/whatever, after cooled down, go to 400 again? I don't want a light that can only hit full brightness on a 90-100% battery. The Nuetron 2A V2 can to to turbo over and over if allowed to cool, until the battery is depleted. I doubt I will need to do that, but what I do want to do is be able to use full brightness at any point in its useful charge range.


----------



## Loki13 (Oct 28, 2014)

I previously used the S10-L2 with last used mode memory, and there was no reduction in the high mode. 
I think that S10R architecture is similar.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Oct 28, 2014)

Loki13 said:


> I previously used the S10-L2 with last used mode memory, and there was no reduction in the high mode.
> I think that S10R architecture is similar.



The reduction from 400 Lumens to 200 Lumens after 4.5 minutes is a new feature of the rechargeable one. I don't know why though, did the original have problems melting down or getting to hot to hold?
Also even though I will probably get this flashlight, I really wish I could go directly to 200 Lumens without going to 400 for 5 minutes. I sort of wish 200 was the high, and 400 was a "turbo" mode.
But battery life seems great for a night you will just drop on the charger to charge, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Polargirl (Oct 28, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> The reduction from 400 Lumens to 200 Lumens after 4.5 minutes is a new feature of the rechargeable one. I don't know why though, did the original have problems melting down or getting to hot to hold?
> Also even though I will probably get this flashlight, I really wish I could go directly to 200 Lumens without going to 400 for 5 minutes. I sort of wish 200 was the high, and 400 was a "turbo" mode.
> But battery life seems great for a night you will just drop on the charger to charge, so it shouldn't be a problem.



Usually when a light gets too hot, it steps down to the next highest mode which is 85 lumens on S10r. 200 Lumens is greater than 85 lumens hence a technological upgrade. I wish Olight would have made 200 Lumens a regular mode rather than a thermal emergency mode.


----------



## Ruudr (Oct 28, 2014)

What exactely is wrong with the "early" chargers? I have bought one last week so I beleve it is one of the prototype batches....


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 28, 2014)

Ruudr said:


> What exactely is wrong with the "early" chargers? I have bought one last week so I beleve it is one of the prototype batches....



The chargers charge to about 80% and then start flashing red. The dealers sending these out know they are sending bad units.


----------



## Polargirl (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Goinggear, Are you going to post on this site and/or this thread when you haven't defect free versions of thexS10R docks?


----------



## Anybodysguess (Oct 28, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> The chargers charge to about 80% and then start flashing red. The dealers sending these out know they are sending bad units.


How exactly do the dealers know they are shipping bad ones? As you are a dealer it seems you would be the most qualified to answer. And as you stated the ones selling bad ones know that they are I assume ones through your website would be a newer one? Your price is same as everyone else's.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 28, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> How exactly do the dealers know they are shipping bad ones? As you are a dealer it seems you would be the most qualified to answer. And as you stated the ones selling bad ones know that they are I assume ones through your website would be a newer one? Your price is same as everyone else's.



They've all been notified. 

I won't answer questions about our selling or shipping stuff in particular on here, so we might need to take this over to CPFMP.


----------



## Polargirl (Oct 28, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They've all been notified.
> 
> I won't answer questions about our selling or shipping stuff in particular on here, so we might need to take this over to CPFMP.



Will you be posting when the new charger base lights are available for sale at CPFMP?


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 29, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> The chargers charge to about 80% and then start flashing red. The dealers sending these out know they are sending bad units.



This is indeed true!

Now when recharging the S15R after the battery indicator turning red, the charging dock indeed starts to flashing red!  I have a charging dock from the poor badge. I am going to return it to the dealer or claim refund.


----------



## Ruudr (Oct 29, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> This is indeed true!
> 
> Now when recharging the S15R after the battery indicator turning red, the charging dock indeed starts to flashing red!  I have a charging dock from the poor badge. I am going to return it to the dealer or claim refund.



Ow that sucks man. Hopefully mine is ok when I receive it. When not, I will also return it as a warranty issue.


----------



## srvctec (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been carrying as my EDC for 2 years, first the original S10 and for the last year, an S10 L2. I love the fact they took care of the switch button sticking out as I've had mine come on several times while clipped to my pocket. It's also neat to have a recharge feature without removing the battery to charge (I've been running RCR in mine for the last 2 years). The one thing I'm not amped up about is the fact there STILL isn't a high CRI version available in these lights. The S10 series is my all-time favorite EDC, but after using my TERRALUX Lightstar 80 high CRI light for about six months, I rarely use the S10. I'd be all over an S10 L2 or S10R high CRI. I might still get an S10R just because.


----------



## xdayv (Nov 2, 2014)

srvctec said:


> I've been carrying as my EDC for 2 years, first the original S10 and for the last year, an S10 L2. I love the fact they took care of the switch button sticking out as I've had mine come on several times while clipped to my pocket.



I hope this version is better. This is also my EDC light (backup to my E2d/E1d). I have to twist off the tailcap a few mm's to make sure it doesn't turn on accidentally. Not quite a fan of the electronic lockout feature. Overall, like the size, built and beam profile of the S10-L2, so am looking forward to this!


----------



## srvctec (Nov 2, 2014)

xdayv said:


> I hope this version is better. This is also my EDC light (backup to my E2d/E1d). I have to twist off the tailcap a few mm's to make sure it doesn't turn on accidentally. Not quite a fan of the electronic lockout feature. Overall, like the size, built and beam profile of the S10-L2, so am looking forward to this!



Well, darn it! I couldn't really afford an S10R, but ordered one anyway, because this flashaholism has had a grip on me for around 40 years with no sign of letting go. Can't wait to try it out.

In the mean time, I think I'm going to try and trim off the top of the switch button on my S10-L2 to make it low profile.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Nov 5, 2014)

xdayv said:


> I hope this version is better. This is also my EDC light (backup to my E2d/E1d). I have to twist off the tailcap a few mm's to make sure it doesn't turn on accidentally. Not quite a fan of the electronic lockout feature. Overall, like the size, built and beam profile of the S10-L2, so am looking forward to this!



They're a lot better. You have to have something hit the switch head on to make it accidentally activate. I don't see that as very likely if you have it clipped to your pocket.


----------



## srvctec (Nov 5, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> They're a lot better. You have to have something hit the switch head on to make it accidentally activate. I don't see that as very likely if you have it clipped to your pocket.



This is great news as my S10-L2 came on AGAIN today clipped to my pocket. The bad thing is I was wearing light colored pants and didn't notice it had come on until I looked down to see my pocket glowing brightly. No idea how many people saw it and wondered what the heck.


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 5, 2014)

srvctec said:


> This is great news as my S10-L2 came on AGAIN today clipped to my pocket.



Olight has implemented a feature to overcome accidental acctivations, it's called the "lockout". There's 2 lockouts, one electronic and one manual. With that and awareness (not aligning the light so the button is pushing up against your leg) I don't understand how the light activates in ones pocket.

I think this has beeen blown way out of proportion.


----------



## srvctec (Nov 5, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> Olight has implemented a feature to overcome accidental acctivations, it's called the "lockout". There's 2 lockouts, one electronic and one manual. With that and awareness (not aligning the light so the button is pushing up against your leg) I don't understand how the light activates in ones pocket.
> 
> I think this has beeen blown way out of proportion.



Well aware of the lockout "features". I've tried every alignment position possible and at some point, the light will come on. Neither lockout options are a good solution since you either have to press-hold to disable the electronic lockout and then cycle through to the brightness you want or in the case of loosening the tailcap, use the other hand to tighten it and then cycle through to the brightness you want.

I have fixed my light tonight and won't have to worry about the issue again. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/392304 Just because YOU haven't had the issue doesn't mean it's blown out of proportion if MANY have had the issue and it's certainly well documented. AND, if it wasn't an issue, why would Olight make the new lights with flush buttons? Hmmmmm


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 5, 2014)

srvctec said:


> Just because YOU haven't had the issue doesn't mean it's blown out of proportion if MANY have had the issue and it's certainly well documented. AND, if it wasn't an issue, why would Olight make the new lights with flush buttons? Hmmmmm



I guess that means a lot of people don't know how to edc a flashlight.
The reason why Olight made the R version is the same reason why Olight is in business, to make money.


----------



## srvctec (Nov 6, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> I guess that means a lot of people don't know how to edc a flashlight.
> The reason why Olight made the R version is the same reason why Olight is in business, to make money.



Apparently, nothing ever made by man can have issues and if anyone has issues they don't know what they're doing? WOW. Of course Olight is in business to make money. The point is, if the button is so fantastic and perfect, there would be no need to change it.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 6, 2014)

This light is very appealing. Mainly, due to its size & the small charger, i think it's an ideal travel light. That said though, reading through this thread about the faulty charger of the initial prototypes, i am a bit concerned i may get one. 

So i'm wondering if the charger just blinks red when the battery is at 80%, but continues to charge until it's full, which would be sort of acceptable or if the charger blinks and stops charging at 80%. Does anyone who has one know?


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 7, 2014)

srvctec said:


> Apparently, nothing ever made by man can have issues and if anyone has issues they don't know what they're doing? WOW. Of course Olight is in business to make money. The point is, if the button is so fantastic and perfect, there would be no need to change it.



I agree. The new recessed button is far better than the old. Offcoarse one can use the electronic lockout or twisting the tailcap, but after exit the lock out mode or twisting the tailcap, the light always starts at moonlight mode or a higher mode depending on what version. One has to cycle through several modes to have it start at desirable mode. With the new recessed button i have had no accidental activation and i use my S15R clipped to my working pants every day. It´s comfortable to have the option to start the light at desirable mode without cycle through a lots of modes.

For those who does not like the new versions, the old versions will still be available. They will not be discontinued.



InquisitiveInquirer said:


> This light is very appealing. Mainly, due to its size & the small charger, i think it's an ideal travel light. That said though, reading through this thread about the faulty charger of the initial prototypes, i am a bit concerned i may get one.
> 
> So i'm wondering if the charger just blinks red when the battery is at 80%, but continues to charge until it's full, which would be sort of acceptable or if the charger blinks and stops charging at 80%. Does anyone who has one know?



My faulty charger behaves just like above described, but i don´t know if it continues to charging or not when it blinks. I´ve found it so irritating that i unplugged the charger when it starts to behave like that. The dealer that i baught it from now has promised me that they will send me a new flawless charger from a later batch though.


----------



## mhooper (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a light for a friend's present. Is the s10r small enough to use as a keychain? I know it's no Fenix e05, but does anyone have an s10r on their keychain? Does it charge ok attached to a keyring?
Also, any advice on avoiding the problems with the early models' charger when it comes to purchasing?
Thanks!


----------



## UAStack (Nov 10, 2014)

This may be a dumb question, but will the charger be good enough to leave the light on overnight or is is best to monitor and remove once charged?


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 11, 2014)

UAStack said:


> This may be a dumb question, but will the charger be good enough to leave the light on overnight or is is best to monitor and remove once charged?



I use to leave the light on overnight without monitor it, but on the morning when the charging cycle is complete i always pull the plug.


----------



## Ruudr (Nov 11, 2014)

UAStack said:


> This may be a dumb question, but will the charger be good enough to leave the light on overnight or is is best to monitor and remove once charged?


Good question. I don't know either :thinking:


----------



## mhooper (Nov 12, 2014)

Bumping my question... 


mhooper said:


> I'm looking to buy a light for a friend's present. Is the s10r small enough to use as a keychain? I know it's no Fenix e05, but does anyone have an s10r on their keychain? Does it charge ok attached to a keyring?
> Also, any advice on avoiding the problems with the early models' charger when it comes to purchasing?
> Thanks!


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 12, 2014)

mhooper said:


> Bumping my question...



Unless your friend is a flashaholic this is a bad idea. I'm assuming your friend doesn't know the in's and out's associated with LiOn batteries.
A flashlight that runs on AA batteries is a better idea.
The S10/R is not a keychain light, thats not to say you can't put it on a keychain. You can also put the S20 on a keychain..whats bearable to you?


----------



## UAStack (Nov 12, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> I use to leave the light on overnight without monitor it, but on the morning when the charging cycle is complete i always pull the plug.



Thanks for the information NorthernStar


----------



## mhooper (Nov 12, 2014)

My friend's an engineer, so maybe not a flashaholic, but I'm not too worried about the battery aspect.




SureAddicted said:


> Unless your friend is a flashaholic this is a bad idea. I'm assuming your friend doesn't know the in's and out's associated with LiOn batteries.
> A flashlight that runs on AA batteries is a better idea.
> The S10/R is not a keychain light, thats not to say you can't put it on a keychain. You can also put the S20 on a keychain..whats bearable to you?


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 13, 2014)

I just noticed that unlike most other lights we are accustomed to by fenix & others, this light is rated at IPX-7. Wondering if the downgrade from IPX-8 is something to be concerned about hmmmm.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 14, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> I just noticed that unlike most other lights we are accustomed to by fenix & others, this light is rated at IPX-7. Wondering if the downgrade from IPX-8 is something to be concerned about hmmmm.



This light has external contacts for the charging that may be shorted by water. For this reason it's better not to submerge it.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 14, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> This light has external contacts for the charging that may be shorted by water. For this reason it's better not to submerge it.


While i don't plan on submerging the light, if i have it attached to my bike handlebars on a rainy day, i wonder if it could damage the light? Does that mean this light can't even handle an accidental dunk in a puddle?


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, IPX-7 still envisages a complete submersion even if in shallower water and for a short period of time so the light is somewhat water resistant. This rating IMO covers exactly an accidental drop into a puddle with a quick recovery.


----------



## ip_86 (Nov 14, 2014)

Good flashlights.
I know where you can buy at a discount. If interested, please write a pm.


----------



## wedlpine (Nov 14, 2014)

ip_86 said:


> Good flashlights.
> I know where you can buy at a discount. If interested, please write a pm.



Let me guess, GearBest? You can PM me the code and only the code. Thank you.


----------



## mecra (Nov 14, 2014)

Has the charging base issue been resolved? I would like to pick up an S10R and S20R but won't do so until the chargers are confirmed fixed.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 14, 2014)

The S10R I just received from UK dealer Flashaholics seems to be OK. The docking base flashes slowly when empty (every 10 secs or so) then the LED becomes red during the charge and turns green at the end of it. If at that point you take out the cell and put it into another charger it will go no further.

I take the opportunity to ask those who complained about the charger to be more clear as to its behaviour so to help all of us to understand if the one we have got is OK or not.


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 16, 2014)

mecra said:


> Has the charging base issue been resolved? I would like to pick up an S10R and S20R but won't do so until the chargers are confirmed fixed.



I don´t know that for sure yet. The dealer that i baught the S15R with the issue charging dock has sent me a replacement one which i should receive by the end of next week. I also has placed an order from another deler on a S10R and a S20R which this dealer claimed is from another batch from Olight and that he had tested both charging docks so that they are flawless before sending them tom me. 

I will receive the S10R and the S20R by the end of the coming week, so i can come back then when testing both and confirm if they are without issues or not.



Kilovolt said:


> The S10R I just received from UK dealer Flashaholics seems to be OK. The docking base flashes slowly when empty (every 10 secs or so) then the LED becomes red during the charge and turns green at the end of it. If at that point you take out the cell and put it into another charger it will go no further.
> 
> I take the opportunity to ask those who complained about the charger to be more clear as to its behaviour so to help all of us to understand if the one we have got is OK or not.



It sounds like your charging dock are without issues. Have you tried running your S10R until the low voltage indicator on the light shines red and then insert it in your charging dock? If the charging dock then starts to blinking red, then it´s a charging dock with issues. If the charging dock just turns red without blinking, then you have a dock without issues. The issue with the blinking charging dock only shows up when the lights battery has real low capacity.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 16, 2014)

Received mine. It works GREAT, very very bright very tiny light. (My past lights were all from a supermarket or home improvement store.) I love how accurate or even conservative olight specs their lights. The medium mode which is 81 lumens is wayyyyyyy brighter than a "90 lumen" pocket light I bought. And it almost outperforms a "130 lumen" maglite on medium. I love the tint, even though it is not advertised as neutral or high cri it is way way more natural than any led lights I have had before, they are all blue in comparison. They state it can reach 104 meters. That is the exact distance I measured it to be useably bright at. My 130 lumen maglite claims over 300 meters, it doesn't go nearly that far.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 17, 2014)

I left my S10R on at medium level for about 3 hours then the cell protection kicked in and the light went off. I did not see the red LED in the switch before that.

The docking station connected to my laptop was slowly blinking green, I put the light on it and the LED turned red. It stayed red for about 90 minutes then it turned green. It seems that this charger is OK.

Trying later on to check the red alert LED I put a CR123 into the S10R and noticed that there was a very faint glow in the middle of the switch. The red LED is so weak that it can be seen only in nearly total darkness. At this point I am no longer sure it did not show up during the first test because it was done early in the afternoon. Perhaps those who have seen the red light on can comment on its strength.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 17, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> I left my S10R on at medium level for about 3 hours then the cell protection kicked in and the light went off. I did not see the red LED in the switch before that.
> 
> The docking station connected to my laptop was slowly blinking green, I put the light on it and the LED turned red. It stayed red for about 90 minutes then it turned green. It seems that this charger is OK.
> 
> Trying later on to check the red alert LED I put a CR123 into the S10R and noticed that there was a very faint glow in the middle of the switch. The red LED is so weak that it can be seen only in nearly total darkness. At this point I am no longer sure it did not show up during the first test because it was done early in the afternoon. Perhaps those who have seen the red light on can comment on its strength.


Is it only on when the flashlight is on? Or does the red light stay on once the battery is low?


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 17, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> Is it only on when the flashlight is on? Or does the red light stay on once the battery is low?



For what I could see it comes on when you switch on the light.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got an S10R tonight from Amazon/EdisonBrite and it has the defective charger. It blinks slow red when the flashlight is not on it (normal). It turns solid red with flashlight docked (normal). It starts flashing red at about 90 minutes of charging (it is supposed to turn solid green). That is the bad news

The good news is that everything actually seems to work just fine. I removed the charged battery from the flashlight and put it in my Nitecore Intellicharger, and it instantly went to 3 solid bars, which means fully charged. I took the battery out right away and put it back in the light and turned it on the highest setting. There was a slight step down (barely noticeable) at 4.5 minutes. Then it stayed on for 64 minutes! That is 14 minutes longer than the manual says it should. The red low battery indicator in the button came on at 58 minutes. After it went out, I then placed the light on the charger and got the exact same results again... 90 min till the red charge status started blinking, then a 66 minute run on high. So, at least in my case, the charger seems to charge fine, it just blinks red instead of turning green. 

I still sent an email to Olight requesting a new charger. We will see what they say. The light works great. I have had the regular S10 for a few months and use it all the time as a headlamp clipped on a ball cap. The button and UI and size and weight and lumen settings are all perfect for that application.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 20, 2014)

jeff400650 said:


> It starts flashing red at about 90 minutes of charging (it is supposed to turn solid green). That is the bad news
> 
> The good news is that everything actually seems to work just fine. I removed the charged battery from the flashlight and put it in my Nitecore Intellicharger, and it instantly went to 3 solid bars, which means fully charged. .



Thanks for letting us know! I wonder if other defective chargers that others have received behave similarly? I have yet to order one yet, but i will soon i think. As long as the dock charges the battery fully and not just to 80%, i could care less what the indicator light does when it's finished charging.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Nov 20, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Thanks for letting us know! I wonder if other defective chargers that others have received behave similarly? I have yet to order one yet, but i will soon i think. As long as the dock charges the battery fully and not just to 80%, i could care less what the indicator light does when it's finished charging.


Mine was the same...contacted olight and they sent a new one straight away...Cheers to Olight


----------



## Tapis (Nov 20, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> ... As long as the dock charges the battery fully and not just to 80%, i could care less what the indicator light does when it's finished charging.


I intent to buy one for an old uncle and the charger should work properly or my uncle will be quite confused. So I'm holding my purchase until I get confirmation that the charger including its indicator light is working just fine.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 20, 2014)

Tapis said:


> I intent to buy one for an old uncle and the charger should work properly or my uncle will be quite confused. So I'm holding my purchase until I get confirmation that the charger including its indicator light is working just fine.


Goinggear ships the correctly working units, and they have 15% off coupon this month, making them the cheapest option. Free priority shipping.


----------



## Tapis (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Anybodysquess. Unfortunately, Goinggear's shipping rates outside US are very expensive. The minimum is about $42. I bought many lights from Illumn to be shipped to family members in Europe for around $15, but Goinggear refuses to send First-Class International. They just don't want to bother with lost packages, or simply set up their system to include the option. I have contacted them about the issue, was turned down.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 20, 2014)

Ah yes. It seems shipping from outside US in is easy and cheap, the reverse is not though.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 20, 2014)

Will somebody please comment on the red warning light inside the switch. Mine is steady (when the battery is low) and barely visible.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 20, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> Will somebody please comment on the red warning light inside the switch. Mine is steady (when the battery is low) and barely visible.


Mine is bright and very visible, even in the daylight. Mine came on while using the light on high, a few minutes later, light shut off and would not restart. Loosened tailcap for a second then it would run again, high only ran for a few seconds before cutting out again, reloosened tailcap and moon-medium worked fine. 
Low battery light ONLY came on on high, but I assume that meant it was low for the high mode, but not yet low for medium or lower modes. But I went ahead and charged as I thought I might need it the next day.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 20, 2014)

I now realise I did the low voltage test with a CR123 which was newer than what I thought. Repeating it with a nearly depleted primary cell (2.7V) the red alert light in the switch is now visible in most outside lighting conditions.


----------



## LEDchamp (Nov 20, 2014)

jeff400650 said:


> I just got an S10R tonight from Amazon/EdisonBrite and it has the defective charger. It blinks slow red when the flashlight is not on it (normal). It turns solid red with flashlight docked (normal). It starts flashing red at about 90 minutes of charging (it is supposed to turn solid green). That is the bad news
> 
> The good news is that everything actually seems to work just fine. I removed the charged battery from the flashlight and put it in my Nitecore Intellicharger, and it instantly went to 3 solid bars, which means fully charged. I took the battery out right away and put it back in the light and turned it on the highest setting. There was a slight step down (barely noticeable) at 4.5 minutes. Then it stayed on for 64 minutes! That is 14 minutes longer than the manual says it should. The red low battery indicator in the button came on at 58 minutes. After it went out, I then placed the light on the charger and got the exact same results again... 90 min till the red charge status started blinking, then a 66 minute run on high. So, at least in my case, the charger seems to charge fine, it just blinks red instead of turning green.
> 
> I still sent an email to Olight requesting a new charger. We will see what they say. The light works great. I have had the regular S10 for a few months and use it all the time as a headlamp clipped on a ball cap. The button and UI and size and weight and lumen settings are all perfect for that application.



I bought my S10R also from edison brite earlier this month. I had worries of having a defective charger dock. 
Following is what I receive from them after contacting about this problem.

------------
Hi,
Thank you for your purchase and appreciate you contacting us to verify this issue.

The charging base you have received with your Olight S10R is the updated version without any known problems.
We can assure you that we have NOT SHIPPED ANY of the first version defective units to any customer.

If you may recall, we held shipping of all orders till 3rd of November till we have received new units. We held outbound shipments while we have had the products in stock for two weeks to avoid our customers receiving bad products.
We heard some of the dealers did ship out defective units.

Please have a look at attached pictures to compare and identify corrected and trouble free charger.
You should have received the charger base box with 'Rev 2' label. This is the updated version.

All four models we sell (S10R/S15R/S20R/S30R) are shipped only with updated Rev 2 Charger bases.

Please let us know if you have further questions.

Appreciate your business.

Customer Service
EdisonBright


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 20, 2014)

My dock (which is OK) has definitely an off white logo on it but no sticker on its box ... :thinking:


----------



## Tapis (Nov 20, 2014)

Is your dock the new one or the old one? I'm confused.


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 20, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> My dock (which is OK) has definitely an off white logo on it but no sticker on its box ... :thinking:



I've just received a replacement dock that works fine now. This is a little confusing compared to the picture above, the new charging dock that i received has the old pale logo but on the box there is a REV 2 sticker.:thinking: The charging dock that malfunctioned for me has the white logo and came without a sticker. I have not received the S10R and the S20R yet, so i can't compare with them.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 20, 2014)

I have no means of knowing whether my charger is the 'old' or the 'new' one except that it has a white logo on it but no sticker on the box and when I place my S10R on it the LED turns red and after some time it turns green as expected. This happens both with a nearly charged cell and with a dead one, of course the time it takes changes from just a few to approx 90 minutes.


----------



## justin3 (Nov 20, 2014)

I just received my s20r in the mail. This one shipped with the Rev 2 charging base. Ordered via EdisonBright/amazon

This was my first experience with an Olight light, and sadly, a disappointing one. The small form factor was exactly what I was looking for, as in perfect, to a T(with the exception of the clip only set up for bezel up pocket carry)

Anyhow, I got it out of the mail, turned it on, played with it for a moment, pulled the clip off and put it back on and BAM. I was blinded. The small snap of putting the clip on caused the light to turn on on high and blind me. The switch did not function to turn the light off. I unscrewed the tail cap a few turns, and it turned the light off. Screwed the tailcap back on, and it stayed off, then took the light and whacked the head gently against my palm(nowhere near the switch) and it turned back on, again the switch did not work. I repeated this a few times, and sometimes the light would turn on on high, and other times, the light turned on VERY dimly. As in far lower than the moonlight mode, only really discernable if you look right at the LED. 

Now it is stuck at the very least in this very dim mode. A whack against the palm causes it to either flicker a bit, or turn back on very high, or somehow malfunction.

Anyhow, this being my first experience with Olight, I am very disappointed. I've never experienced this kind of out of the box QC problem with any other lights that I own.

Has anyone else experienced a similar problem? I am debating between giving Olight another shot and having this one replaced, or just getting a refund and sticking with lights from manufacturers I trust.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 20, 2014)

I would have it replaced my S10R is of superb quality and demonstrates no such problems.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, now the charger is working properly. 24 hours later, after partial drain of the battery, putting it on the charger, I get solid red and then solid green. I don't know what changed, but it seems good now, It does say REV 2 on the box by the way. EdisonBright actually tracked me down from my post on this forum and emailed me about the problem and said they never sent out any of the bad chargers and offered to do what ever was needed to resolve the issue, but for now, all is good. I had already emailed Olight yesterday, and they said they sent me a new charger right away, so I may end up with two.

It really is a great little flashlight. It stays clipped on the brim of a baseball cap and will get used every night (like my regular S10 has been since I got it months ago).


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 21, 2014)

justin3 said:


> Has anyone else experienced a similar problem? I am debating between giving Olight another shot and having this one replaced, or just getting a refund and sticking with lights from manufacturers I trust.



I once had a 4sevens quark turbo 2AA that while tailstanding, was knocked over and landed on its side. After that, all i got was a super dim (below moonlight and only discernible if you look at the led directly as you said) mode and strange flickering. I didn't know how to fix it so i just sent it back to 47s and they sent me another. I'd recommend you do the same with olight. I'm thinking you may have just gotten a lemon.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 22, 2014)

Seems like they missed a huge opportunity here to make the S10R compatible with 18350 cels.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 23, 2014)

My charger continues to work unpredictably. With the flashlight on the dock, sometimes it blinks red, sometimes it turns green. Olight is supposedly sending me a new charger. We shall see...

The light it's self continues to work great and be a real asset on my head around the house and property.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 23, 2014)

I was planning to buy a few S10Rs for Christmas gifts for men in my family, but I am leery now of the funky chargers.


----------



## Tapis (Nov 23, 2014)

I too had some gift plans, but will wait until the dust settles before buying any of these lights.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 26, 2014)

I was watching a video review of the s20r and noticed that on the charging dock cord hole, you have the regular usb plug hole instead of the micro usb? That sounds kind of reversed. I would have expected the the micro usb on the dock and the regular usb on the other end to connect to a computer or whatnot. How have you guys been plugging cord into charge?


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 26, 2014)

It has the same connector as your cellphone, the full size plug is for daisy chain purposes.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Nov 26, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> It has the same connector as your cellphone, the full size plug is for daisy chain purposes.


Ah i see. Do you usually plug it into the pc/laptop or i wonder if i plug it into those android cellphone charger works in a pinch?


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 26, 2014)

Android cellphone charger is all I've used, had plenty laying around, and works great.


----------



## Randomdude (Nov 27, 2014)

Is it normal that my S10R starts blinking in a slowly speeding up pattern after it's been on in high mode for a while or should I send it in for repair/replacement? I just got it in the mail yesterday and I wouldn't be happy about sending it back and waiting again. :ironic:


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 27, 2014)

Its blinking the red status light, or the main led?


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm having to send my S10R back, it just quit working. I'm going to get a refund, I really wanted this light, but there are too many failures on here.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 29, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> I'm having to send my S10R back, it just quit working. I'm going to get a refund, I really wanted this light, but there are too many failures on here.



Really annoying ...


----------



## roadrave (Nov 29, 2014)

Does anyone else have any concerns about the tail cap having the positive and negative paths exposed? Could this not cause a serious short circuit, say if you were carrying it in the same pocket alongside a bunch of keys? Or is it just me?


----------



## Anybodysguess (Nov 29, 2014)

So what do you guys think? Is this thread just a case of satisfied customers not posting, and unsatisfied customers are posting? Even so, the S10R seems far less reliable than the standard S10. I really would love to have this light, I looked long and hard, and to me this was the perfect edc light. I either wanted, recharge in light, or AA alkaline. And I loved that it was shorter than any 1AA light, and almost as thin.

I may get a zebralight, but I heard their quality is going down....


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 30, 2014)

roadrave said:


> Does anyone else have any concerns about the tail cap having the positive and negative paths exposed? Could this not cause a serious short circuit, say if you were carrying it in the same pocket alongside a bunch of keys? Or is it just me?



I checked and there's no voltage across the external contacts which also explains why the light is rated IPX-7


----------



## Tapis (Nov 30, 2014)

Anybodysguess said:


> I may get a zebralight, but I heard their quality is going down....


Sadly, the vast majority of people are demanding cheap (and don't mind disposable) over quality lights. I bought my first Zebralight (SC62w) a month ago. It's a great light, but one can feel that it could definitively have been built better. Now I want an Armytek to compare, I have heard that the quality of their flashlights is top.


----------



## DesertFox (Dec 1, 2014)

Got my S10R about a week ago. No problems at all. I have only carried it a couple of days. So far it is as reliable as the regular S10 it will replace.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 1, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Got my S10R about a week ago. No problems at all. I have only carried it a couple of days. So far it is as reliable as the regular S10 it will replace.


Hope it works great for you. I think adding the timed stepdown, the battery led, and the charging must have called for a new driver circuit board, and maybe it has some weak point or flaws not in the standard S10, or maybe I just got a dud, but I just don't want to deal with it, I'm going to give it a rest and check back later to see if olight says anything about it.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 1, 2014)

Well. I've got one due in mid December from BatteryJunction. The design is good enough for me to take a chance that by then Olight will have the kinks worked out. BatteryJunction has always been good with returns, they are local and this isn't a gift (well... it's a gift to me...)

When it comes I'll post my experiences with both the charging circuit and the low battery warning light.


----------



## coctailer (Dec 1, 2014)

Just ordered the S10R on Banggood


----------



## justin3 (Dec 4, 2014)

So I returned my first busted s20r to amazon, and ordered one from going gear during their 15% off sale. Going gear delivered promptly as usual. I received it about 10 days ago, and it took edc pocket duty. After 10 days of minimal light use, it appears that the switch/circuitry has failed. It doesn't turn on. It will occasionally flicker for a millisecond with a press of the switch. 

The bad thing is that I love the light otherwise. Features and form factor are pretty much perfect, and exactly what I've wanted to see in a light for a long time. Based on this, I may give olight one more shot. But my confidence in the brand is pretty much down to 0.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 4, 2014)

It seems the whole new R series has some bugs to be worked out. But I would like to give another shot later, as this fits my EDC perfectly.


----------



## hivoltage (Dec 4, 2014)

I bought a bunch for my whole maintenance staff, zero problems so far!!


----------



## jeff400650 (Dec 4, 2014)

I got one with the erratic, blinking charger. I emailed Olight directly and they sent me a new charger right away. It's been working fine for a few weeks now. I also got the M2X-UT and it was faulty... flickering low level. I sent that back to Andrew & Amanda and they are sending me a new one that they tested first. I hope the products hold up well going forward. I have S10 L-2 that has been great since I bought it several months ago.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 6, 2014)

Received my S20R today and so far I am very pleased with it. It is slightly longer then the Zebralight SC600w II L2 and smaller in diameter. It feels very good in my hand and may very well become my go to light for normal everyday activities when I don't need a 1000 lumen. It comes with a 2600mAh hour battery which I switched out with a 3400mAh Olight I had. So far the charger works fine, appears to max out around .5 amps. I really like the method of charging for this light compared to the Fenix UC35. The only negative so far is that it does not come with a case/holster. I have a S30R on the way, and I am anxious to compare it to the S20R and UC35.


----------



## Tapis (Dec 7, 2014)

curlysir said:


> I have a S30R on the way, and I am anxious to compare it to the S20R and UC35.


Please report back as I am hesitating between the different Olight models. Thanks.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 7, 2014)

Now i have received the S10R and the S20R, and i can confirm that the issues with the charging docks is not completely solved. On the S20R light the charging dock worked fine, but not on the S10R. I´ve contacted the seller and he is sending a replacement charging dock that i hope will work. Some of the chargers must have been from an old batch, even though he promised that the charging docks would be of a functional batch. 

I now have placed an order on a S30R(from another seller) that i think i will receive just in time before Christmas. I am looking forward to receive this light that appears to be a pocket rocket!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Working on a review on these three


----------



## swannyj (Dec 7, 2014)

I purchased the S10R & S20R from going gear and both have issues, certainly would not recommend. Love gg but these lights are a waste of money.


----------



## srvctec (Dec 7, 2014)

swannyj said:


> I purchased the S10R & S20R from going gear and both have issues, certainly would not recommend. Love gg but these lights are a waste of money.


Care to elaborate on the issues? Same as already mentioned in this thread or something different?


----------



## riffraff (Dec 7, 2014)

Received my Olight S10R from batteryjunction.com on December 4th. To date (three days), no issues at all. Charges fine, got 1:02 hr. runtime on "high," mode-switching is working fine. YMMV. :shrug:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 7, 2014)

I really want to like this light; I am considering getting an S20R for my dad.

My main concern, and one which I do not think has been addressed in the last seven pages of this thread,
is the method by which the 18650 battery stops receiving current during the charge process.

1) Does the charge stop when the protection circuit kicks in?

If so, charging unprotected 18650 cells becomes a definite "No-no." 

2) Is the charging circuit in the dock "smart" enough to monitor the charge voltage?

3) Does the charging circuit in the dock use a CC/CV algorithm? 

4) Does the charging circuit in the dock fully terminate current upon charge completion?

In other words, is the current reduced to zero mA? 

While this light appeals, I will not gift a flashlight to a family member that puts them at risk for the sake of convenience.

My philosophy when dealing with lithium cobalt cells is "Guilty until proven innocent."


----------



## revelations0350 (Dec 8, 2014)

I got my S20R today, from goinggear.com and have had no issues with it at all, so far. Out of the box all of the modes cycled fine and then I left it on the highest mode for over 20 min to just do a quick test with a little extended use. The charging station has been working fine with zero issues. Will update when I get more use in, but first day impressions are very good, with no immediate issues with light, UI, or charging station, as some have noted already. I am looking forward to EDCing this light as I love the size for 18650 size light and the UI/modes are perfect for everything I need in a light. Having the ability to go to moonlight, saved mode, and turbo from the off position is perfection to me. I had the S10 baton in my EDC rotation a couple years ago, but with this charging station and updated button I could not resist getting this, and as of right now I am very pleased and happy I did.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 9, 2014)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I really want to like this light; I am considering getting an S20R for my dad.
> 
> My main concern, and one which I do not think has been addressed in the last seven pages of this thread,
> is the method by which the 18650 battery stops receiving current during the charge process.
> ...



The current does go to zero according to the inline monitor I am using. The current also reduces according to the % of full charge. I am using protected batteries so I have no idea how it will work with unprotected, which I do not use. My 20R came with an Olight protected battery.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you for addressing my concern.

Three questions:

1) Are you using an inline USB monitor, or, did you interrupt the circuit "later on" down the line?

2) Is the protection on the battery stopping the charge or is the charger itself stopping the charge?

3) What is the voltage of the cell "hot off the charger," as soon as the charge completes, as measured outside the host?


----------



## curlysir (Dec 9, 2014)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Thank you for addressing my concern.
> 
> Three questions:
> 
> ...




1. In line USB monitor.

2. Don't have a clue. Not sure how you could easily do this.

3. 4.20 volts confirmed by a Nitecore D4, a Xtar VP2 and voltmeter.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you for your help.

The only remaining question is whether the charge is stopping because the cell's protection IC is kicking in or because the charger "knew" to stop.


----------



## srvctec (Dec 9, 2014)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> The only remaining question is whether the charge is stopping because the cell's protection IC is kicking in or because the charger "knew" to stop.


I wonder if you reached out to Olight, they would divulge this information. Might be worth a try.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 10, 2014)

Agreed.

Email sent to Olight several days ago through their web contact form and as of today, no reply.

I will post when (if?) I hear from them.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 10, 2014)

I emailed olight about a month ago about their light from that form. They never replied.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 10, 2014)

Hmm...I need an email to contact them directly, then.


----------



## Anybodysguess (Dec 10, 2014)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Hmm...I need an email to contact them directly, then.


Maybe a way to contact their US office.


----------



## srvctec (Dec 10, 2014)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Hmm...I need an email to contact them directly, then.


From this page: http://olightworld.com/contact-us/

USA HEADQUARTERS

Olight
5912 Bolsa Ave, Suite 212
Huntington Beach, CA 92649
USA

Tel: 714 893-1300
Technical Support Hours: 8am-12pm, 1pm-3pm PST, Mon-Fri.

I would just call that number and see what they say.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 10, 2014)

Worth a shot.

Perhaps if they cannot help me directly, they can lead me to someone who can.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 11, 2014)

Olight just asked me to post this address:

[email protected]

Shoot them an email there and they will take care of you.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you—that helps!

EDIT: Email sent. I'll report back here once I hear from them.


----------



## Olightworld (Dec 11, 2014)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Thank you—that helps!
> 
> EDIT: Email sent. I'll report back here once I hear from them.


Hi All,

Sorry for the email issues and delayed response. We checked our email and haven't seen one come through that matches your email address. Due to the high volume of emails and SPAM we receive, we have noticed that some emails are ending up in our junk folders. Customer Service is looking into it now but so far have not found any emails matching yours.

Please email any questions to [email protected]. You can also message us on facebook or through our manufacturer account in the marketplace.

As far as the S rechargeable Series, the lights are programmed to stop charging once the batteries have reached a full charge, so unlike other rechargeables you don't have to worry about removing it from the charge dock after a specified time.

Team Olight


----------



## jeff400650 (Dec 11, 2014)

Good to know. And thanks for monitoring the forums. It is nice to see that kind of interest in customer feedback from a manufacturer. It is surprisingly rare.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 17, 2014)

S10R arrived last night from Batteryjunction. They must have worked most of the glitches out by now because I am pleased to report that my light is quite solid. The interface is one of the best single button non-tactical approaches I have seen. Consider they figured out in a single button how to let me go directly to moonlight mode, almost-directly to high mode and default to my last used setting. If I had to tweak it at all I would make the lock and unlock a 3-click on/off function since holding the button down to unlock can happen accidentally. Also (and this is purely personal preference) I would not memorize the last setting if it were direct to high or moonlight but rather retain the previously explicitly set last setting.

Charger works as advertised and the aux port is actually quite useful. I've always subscribed to the principle that you should watch LiIon batteries when they charge and take them off the charger as soon as they are topped off. Beginning to rethink this a bit. First of all I realized that for years my wife has left a plugged in laptop with a (comparatively) giant battery in the study and I never thought to ask her to unplug it before leaving (probably should). Also I work in a building with about 400 people all of whom use laptops and leave them plugged in for days at a time often unattended. We've had zero mishaps in about 20 years.

So... (not to change the topic too much) - How much bigger a risk is a tiny 650mAH protected battery in an aluminum flashlight sitting on a charger that has been demonstrated to consistently clamp the charging voltage to 0 once the battery is charged? If I leave it like that while I am at work will I find my house on fire? It just seems that we've come a long way from the days of a multi-cell unprotected LiIon battery pack hanging off of alligator clips on a hobby charger as far as safety is concerned.

For the record, it appears that Olight has some logic in that charging base. The superficially exposed contacts on the bottom of the light aren't just dumb conductors. In fact they conduct no power that I can tell. Somehow they are cajoled into presenting a charging load after a few seconds on the charger base. Not sure how that works.


----------



## Utew (Dec 17, 2014)

^Great comments in that post *andrewnewman*, Thanks for that. 
Echoes my thoughts on the somewhat over-blown beliefs about the dangers of li-ion batts in general.

Olight really has done a great job in evolving the S-series. NW versions, would be my only request now.


----------



## torchflux (Dec 17, 2014)

andrewnewman said:


> Charger works as advertised and the aux port is actually quite useful.
> For the record, it appears that Olight has some logic in that charging base. The superficially exposed contacts on the bottom of the light aren't just dumb conductors. In fact they conduct no power that I can tell. Somehow they are cajoled into presenting a charging load after a few seconds on the charger base. Not sure how that works.


Thanks for the review.
(as I'd asked about over on selfbuilt's review thread) So it looks as though, new manufactured ones now shipping have solved previous issues with the charging base. May be time to go ahead and order one.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 20, 2014)

jeff400650 said:


> My charger continues to work unpredictably. With the flashlight on the dock, sometimes it blinks red, sometimes it turns green. Olight is supposedly sending me a new charger. We shall see...
> 
> The light it's self continues to work great and be a real asset on my head around the house and property.



Did you get your replacement charger and did it fix the problem?

I just received my S10R and it has the same problem as you described, the light will be red when it is charging and then go to blinking red after being on the charger for a while and stop charging according to an inline amperemeter, I have checked the battery on my Xtar VX2 and it is charged . As I also have the S17R, S20R and S30R I did some experimenting. The S10R behaves correctly on the S17R and S30R charger, the light goes to green on these chargers with the S10R but goes to blinking red on both the S10R and S20R charger with the S10R. The S17R, S20R, and S30 all will go to green on the S10R and S20R charger. I also tried the S10R with a different battery (Nitecore NL 166) with the same results.

I hope this is not too confusing but It does appear that there is still a bug on some of the 0.5A charger when charging the S10R. Both of the 0.5A chargers appear to be the new revision based on what I have read in this thread.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 20, 2014)

Here my review on the S10R and S15R 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...M-L2-1x-RCR123-CR123-Rechargeable-400-lumens)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...R-(XM-L2-1x-14500-AA-Rechargeable-280-lumens)

My review on the S20R should be available tomorrow.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 20, 2014)

Just like jeff400650 my charger this time went to green like it is supposed to . 

Anyway I really like the S10R, It is the smallest non AAA flashlight I have, will probably go with the 14500 in the S20R now that I have the S10R.


----------



## torchflux (Dec 20, 2014)

curlysir said:


> I hope this is not too confusing but *It does appear that there is still a bug on some of the 0.5A charger when charging the S10R*. Both of the 0.5A chargers appear to be the new revision based on what I have read in this thread.


Thanks for the detailed information.

I'm holding off on purchasing an S10R until reports are in that they've solved these issues in factory-new units.


----------



## jeff400650 (Dec 21, 2014)

Olight sent me a new charger for my S10R right away (I did not have to return the defective one). It works like it should.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 21, 2014)

I was a little to hasty thinking the issue with the chargers being solved. The replacement chargers i´ve received from the dealers appears to have the very same issues. 

These are the symptoms on all three lights:

1.When the battery indicator turns red and i place the lights in the charging dock, the indicator on the charging dock blinks red. After i have placed and removed the light 5-10 times from the charger, it eventually starts to charge.

2. The chargers does not charge the lights fully. When the charging cycle is supposed to be completed and the idicator on the charging dock shines green, i have removed the batteries and inserted them in to both a Nitecore Intellicharger and an Olight Omni-Dok charger. Both these chargers shows that the batteries has not been fully charged, and continues to charge them. I estimate that the Olight charging docks charge the batteries to 80% capacity, and then stops.

I´ve given up to receive functional chargers from the dealers. They have sent me malfunction units, so i doubt that they will send functional units. Now i have contacted Olight directly hoping that they can send me functional charging docks!

It´s a pity, since the lights themselves are outstanding being my favorite EDC lights.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a very recent (mid December) S10R from Batteryjunction. The last two mornings I had the same exact experience Northstar had. *I have some insight into what is going on. *With 1.0A USB chargers the flashing happens frequently/always. With 2.0A chargers so far I haven't had any problems. I'll read the voltage later this morning when the thing claims fully charged and report back.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 21, 2014)

Alright. 95 minutes later the charger turns green. Battery voltage reads 4.13V. It would appear that the 0.5A S10R charger needs 2.0A on the input side to work properly. The clue is in the little spec sheet which indicates that the auxiliary output is rated at 2.0A. That would be (to put it mildly) unlikely with a 1.0A input current. Rather than declare the problem "diagnosed", I would invite those with S10R charger problems to try a 2.0A USB power supply and report the results. I will report back here if my "fixed" status changes or if I learn something new and useful.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 21, 2014)

@andrewnewman: I appreciate what you say but I have to advise that when I received my S10R I plugged by pure chance the charger (first generation apparently) into a 1.0A socket (it was the nearest available) and it has worked well since then.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 21, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> @andrewnewman: I appreciate what you say but I have to advise that when I received my S10R I plugged by pure chance the charger (first generation apparently) into a 1.0A socket (it was the nearest available) and it has worked well since then.



I believe that (some of) the chargers work fine at around 1.0A and others are marginal. Mine worked fine for around a week on a 1.0A power supply and then began to act flakey. It still works 1 out of 5 times on a 1.0A supply. It always works on a 2.0A supply. I've tried 4 1.0A supplies and 2 2.0A supplies with consistent results.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 21, 2014)

What you say makes a lot of sense.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 21, 2014)

Or could it be the SR123A/16340 battery not being 100% compatible with the way the 0.5A charger works? 

The only flashlight I am having any problem with is the S10R and it is only a problem with the 0.5A charger. My S20, S30, and i7R all work fine on any of the chargers. I am using a Sabrent 60W 10-Port USB Fast Charger as a power source. According to the data on the box "Smart ports intelligently identify each connected device up to 12 Amps distributed over 10 ports" Only had 2 ports in use so I should have plenty of power. I have a new 2.4A USB charger that I will try on the next charge cycle.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 21, 2014)

curlysir said:


> Or could it be the SR123A/16340 battery not being 100% compatible with the way the 0.5A charger works?



Perhaps but the flashing mis-behavior occurred with two AW protect ICR cells and an AW unprotected IMR cell. This morning it took about 10 tries on the 1.0A power supply to get the charger to stay on solid red. The battery was at 3.64V. This has me wondering if you might be on to something. Perhaps the 0.5A charger has logic to prevent someone from accidentally trying to charge a CR123 primary. If the logic is flawed then a substantially discharged ICR cell might look like a primary to it. Not sure how to test this. Maybe I'll put a LiFePO cell in and see what happens. Should cause a big explosion if I only leave it on the charger for a few seconds.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 21, 2014)

andrewnewman said:


> Perhaps but the flashing mis-behavior occurred with two AW protect ICR cells and an AW unprotected IMR cell. This morning it took about 10 tries on the 1.0A power supply to get the charger to stay on solid red. The battery was at 3.64V. This has me wondering if you might be on to something. Perhaps the 0.5A charger has logic to prevent someone from accidentally trying to charge a CR123 primary. If the logic is flawed then a substantially discharged ICR cell might look like a primary to it. Not sure how to test this. Maybe I'll put a LiFePO cell in and see what happens. Should cause a big explosion if I only leave it on the charger for a few seconds.



Mine have always started charging correctly, it will go to solid red when the S10R is put on the charger but terminates with a flashing red instead of green. The battery has a full charge and is at 4.2 - 4.25 volts, the last time I charged the S10R it charged correctly and went to green. I will try charging it again later today and see what happens. My batteries are the Olight battery that came with the S10R and a Nitecore NL166.


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 21, 2014)

tried to skip thru posts to see if it was mentioned somewhere but didnt notice it.. 

is the charger only to be used on a table or other vertical surface? can it be mounted on a wall? is the magnet strong enough to hold the flashlight horizontally too?

(edit: lookin for under 70$ rechargable flashlight with cradle charging dock)


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 21, 2014)

curlysir said:


> Mine have always started charging correctly, it will go to solid red when the S10R is put on the charger but terminates with a flashing red instead of green. The battery has a full charge and is at 4.2 - 4.25 volts, the last time I charged the S10R it charged correctly and went to green. I will try charging it again later today and see what happens. My batteries are the Olight battery that came with the S10R and a Nitecore NL166.



Interesting. Our chargers appear to have different failure modes. Most commercial chargers I have used will try to charge a Cobalt-based (ICR) or Manganese-based (IMR) LiOn battery to no more than 4.20V. Since the LiIon charging algorithm is CCCV, The CV phase can go go a long time if the cutoff current is set very low. As a compromise, most chargers I've seen set it fairly high so the entire charge cycle doesn't appear to take forever. This usually results in a .05 to .07 voltage sag when taken off the charger. This is why I didn't regard the 4.13V measured as evident of a malfunction.

My specific failure mode is that the light starts flashing within 10-15 seconds of the flashlight being placed in the dock. The battery won't charge under these circumstances. I also noticed that if I plus an auxiliary high current device (like a tablet) in to the charger with a 1.0A power supply, (no flashlight in the dock), the light on the charger turns green when the devices is in use or charging and goes back to the slow blink idle when the device has charged. Obviously the tablet has to be one that will charge more slowly below the rated current to observe these. I think iPads just refuse to charge on a low amperage power supply.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 21, 2014)

My charger now appears to be working correctly :twothumbs. Do not have a clue why :thinking: .

I have charged 2 batteries with it today and the charger has gone to green both times, voltage was 4.18 on one and 4.20 on the other.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 21, 2014)

curlysir said:


> My charger now appears to be working correctly :twothumbs. Do not have a clue why :thinking: .



Well I'm glad your charger is working but ...dang!... I was hoping we would be closer to solving this one! Still looking for some more data points.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 21, 2014)

andrewnewman said:


> Well I'm glad your charger is working but ...dang!... I was hoping we would be closer to solving this one! Still looking for some more data points.



I still suspect something to do with the state of the batteries and how the charger interfaces with them. When I had the trouble the batteries were brand new, never been charged, when I checked the voltage when I was having trouble they were being charged to above 4.2 volts. They are now stopping at 4.2 or slightly below. I still believe there is something different in the charging method on the .0.5A chargers compared to the other SXXR chargers. As more of these get into circulation maybe we can figure out what is going on. I have some new batteries coming tomorrow I will put them in the S10R and see what they do.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey Olight! You seem to monitor this forum so you should know that some of your enthusiast customers continue to have issues with the 0.5A chargers that come with the S10R (even the most recent chargers!). You should, further be aware that some of us are making wild guesses as to root cause of these anomalies. *Perhaps now is the time to get with your engineers and set the record straight.*

Specifically:

1. Does the 0.5A charger require a power supply in excess of 1.0A?

2. Does the 0.5A charger attempt to protect the user by refusing to charge over voltage or under voltage batteries? Stated another way, does the charger try to avoid charging primaries as a safety measure?

A public answer on this forum will simultaneously reach and inform a whole ton of folks who tend to buy a lot of flashlights.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 22, 2014)

Now i´ve received a reply from Olight regarding the malfunction chargers,and they will send me new charging docks! Great customer service have been showed from their side.


However this:


andrewnewman said:


> Specifically:
> 
> 1. Does the 0.5A charger require a power supply in excess of 1.0A?
> 
> ...


I am also curious about knowing the answers to these questions.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 22, 2014)

Well i just thought my chargers were working correctly. I was half right. One of the 2 0.5A chargers I have is still working correctly. The other charger works some of the time. I got some new batteries in to day and did some testing. One charger worked fine the other would charge with a solid red light and then start flashing on and off, This charger did charge 2 batteries correctly. Watching the amperemeter I could see that the charger would charge for a fraction of a second and then quit matching the red light. Another thing that I discovered is that the charger that is working correctly would charge the battery to 4.16 to 4.2 volts. On the charger that is not going to green the batteries are always above 4.2 volts usually around 4.23 - 4.24 volts, when it does go to green the voltage is 4.2 or less. This same charger works correctly with my S20R and S30R.

Time to contact Olight for a replacement charger.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 22, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Now i´ve received a reply from Olight regarding the malfunction chargers,and they will send me new charging docks! Great customer service have been showed from their side.



Did you send an email or call?


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 22, 2014)

curlysir said:


> On the charger that is not going to green the batteries are always above 4.2 volts usually around 4.23 - 4.24 volts. This same charger works correctly with my S20R and S30R.



You probably know this, but just in case, if the charger is charging LiIon batteries above 4.20 volts there is a decent chance it is "terminating" because of the protection circuit in the battery itself. This would make it VERY dangerous to charge unprotected batteries! This is not terribly good news.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 22, 2014)

andrewnewman said:


> You probably know this, but just in case, if the charger is charging LiIon batteries above 4.20 volts there is a decent chance it is "terminating" because of the protection circuit in the battery itself. This would make it VERY dangerous to charge unprotected batteries! This is not terribly good news.



I have not and do not plan to buy anything but protected batteries for this reason. It is apparent in my case that the defective charger is charging above 4.2, every time it has gone to the flashing red the batteries have been above 4.2 and I can take the S10R and put it on any of my other chargers and the light goes green. Looking back I probably have only had one bad charger, I can not verify but I am fairly certain that the one 0.5A charger that is working correctly has always working correctly. Never really thought about having to know which one was which until I started having problems, I now have them marked so I can tell them apart. From outward appearance they are the same and appear to be the latest version from what is posted here.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Dec 22, 2014)

Does anyone know if the chargers for the S15R will also charger a nimh (such as an eneloop) instead of the stock 14500? I know primaries are a no-no, but what of nimhs? Even though it's not really necessary, having that versatility would be pretty neat.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Does anyone know if the chargers for the S15R will also charger a nimh (such as an eneloop) instead of the stock 14500? I know primaries are a no-no, but what of nimhs? Even though it's not really necessary, having that versatility would be pretty neat.



Manual says supported battery is 14500. And a nimh or alkaline can be used, if you have to. So I don't expect the charger supports nimh charging.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 23, 2014)

Trying to charge a 1.2V eneloop at 4.2V seems to me an unhealthy activity ... :shakehead


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 23, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Does anyone know if the chargers for the S15R will also charger a nimh (such as an eneloop) instead of the stock 14500? I know primaries are a no-no, but what of nimhs? Even though it's not really necessary, having that versatility would be pretty neat.



No, the chargers are 4.2V, lithium ion only.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 23, 2014)

curlysir said:


> Did you send an email or call?



I sent an email describing the issues, and Olight replied to that and promised sending new chargers to me.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 23, 2014)

I am no longer interested in purchasing this product, and definitely would not gift it to others.

A LiCo charger needs to meet these requirements for me to feel safe using it:

1) It must terminate the charge at 4.20v or less _each_ time, _every_ time.
2) It must _not rely _on the PCB in the battery to stop the charge.
3) There must be a history of it doing "1)" and "2)" for a long period of time. 

My feeling is that with a bay charger (Pila IBC, Xtar VP2, etc.), you are likely to pull the batteries when they are full because you have to think 

"Time to pull the battery from the flashlight"

and you have to think 

"Put the batteries in the charger"

and you have to think

"Take the batteries from the charger."

However, the purpose with this design is to lower the level of user involvement (thinking); the purpose is to "set it, forget it, take it when needed."

And as attractive as that design is, and as popular as 18650 technology has become, it is a risk I will not take.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 23, 2014)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I am no longer interested in purchasing this product, and definitely would not gift it to others.



I am sympathetic and largely in agreement. Olight has intentionally marketed this product as a "leave it in the cradle" kind of flashlight. So far with a 2.0A power supply my S10R charger has been reliable and always terminated properly. Given other's experiences, even with the relatively small RCR123A (16340) with protection, I am not inclined to leave this light charging unattended. I actually really like the light but would never consider ordering one as a gift until there is a *much* better track record on the charging unit.

I am still holding out hope that Olight will provide a comprehensive answer to our many queries. This product has great potential. I would truly hate to see someone without the typical experience of those who read this board injured because of a product that promises more than it currently delivers.


----------



## curlysir (Dec 23, 2014)

andrewnewman said:


> I am sympathetic and largely in agreement. Olight has intentionally marketed this product as a "leave it in the cradle" kind of flashlight. So far with a 2.0A power supply my S10R charger has been reliable and always terminated properly. Given other's experiences, even with the relatively small RCR123A (16340) with protection, I am not inclined to leave this light charging unattended. I actually really like the light but would never consider ordering one as a gift until there is a *much* better track record on the charging unit.
> 
> I am still holding out hope that Olight will provide a comprehensive answer to our many queries. This product has great potential. I would truly hate to see someone without the typical experience of those who read this board injured because of a product that promises more than it currently delivers.



I don't leave my light on the charger after it is charged but I don't see a problem with doing so if you have a charger that goes to green as it is supposed to when the charge is complete. The current does go to zero and as far as I can tell will stay there until possibly the voltage drops to some point. I don't know for sure if it will restart charging but do know the current goes to zero. I would be concerned about a charger that goes to blinking red after being solid red as the charger does fluctuate between 0.0A and 0.10A to 0.15A as if it is still trying to charge. I have a i7R, a S10R, a S20R, and a S30R. The only charger I am having a problem with is one of the 0.5A chargers that came with either the S10R or S20R. And it is only when I try to charge the S10R on that particular charger that it has a problem. The S10R charges fine on the other 0.5 charger. Most of the posters here with problems with the revised charger appear to be with the S10R.

I have had no problems with any of the other lights on any charger including the one that does not agree with the S10R.


----------



## andrewnewman (Dec 27, 2014)

Ok, quite a few days now without any charger anomalies using a 2.0A power supply. My confidence is building that at least my charger works reliably.


----------



## curlysir (Jan 5, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## curlysir (Jan 5, 2015)

andrewnewman said:


> Ok, quite a few days now without any charger anomalies using a 2.0A power supply. My confidence is building that at least my charger works reliably.



Similar experience here, my charger does appear to be working correctly the last few days. No explanation as I have been using the same power supply on all charges.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 6, 2015)

After a few cycles the charger of my S10R still works well as it did initially. I have however learned that it stops the charge when the cell is about only 80% charged i.e. with a voltage of 3.05V. This is somewhat disappointing because I lose 20% of runtime. I may try a different cell but I do not think it will make a difference.

Well it appears that this rechargeable flashlight still needs some further development after all ...


----------



## dukeofbecker (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R, S15R and S20R ; charging base issues*

_*Contents removed by Greta - Please see Policy #12*_


----------



## dukeofbecker (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R, S15R and S20R; charging base issues (repost)*

After inquiry, I just received email from Olight tech support that all rechargeable models (S10R, S20R, S30R etc...) are being recalled due to charger-base issues, and that vendors should not be selling them. So... for the moment...DO NOT BUY!!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R, S15R and S20R; charging base issues (repost)*



dukeofbecker said:


> After inquiry, I just received email from Olight tech support that all rechargeable models (S10R, S20R, S30R etc...) are being recalled due to charger-base issues, and that vendors should not be selling them. So... for the moment...DO NOT BUY!!



Wooo, that's a big recall man.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R, S15R and S20R; charging base issues (repost)*

Uh-Oh! 

Well, I don't see what can be done to the cell or the flashlight itself so it will have to be a new charging dock. Let's hope this time they change the shape or at least the colour so there's no longer a doubt whether one has the old or the new base.


----------



## Tapis (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R, S15R and S20R; charging base issues (repost)*



dukeofbecker said:


> So... for the moment...DO NOT BUY!!


Too late


----------



## dukeofbecker (Jan 7, 2015)

...Olight tech support also stated they would gladly replace any previously purchased charging bases.

Carl


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: *new* Olight S10R, S15R and S20R; charging base issues (repost)*



dukeofbecker said:


> After inquiry, I just received email from Olight tech support that all rechargeable models (S10R, S20R, S30R etc...) are being recalled due to charger-base issues, and that vendors should not be selling them. So... for the moment...DO NOT BUY!!



I had not heard anything of the sort from Olight, so I asked for clarification. They are NOT issuing a recall on the rechargeable Baton models. Each charger is tested by Olight before it is shipped to dealers/distributors. There were some production prototypes that were sent to dealers as production samples that were not supposed to be sold. Some of these had chargers that would flash red instead of turning green when the charging was done. These are the only chargers that were affected and the number that made it into customers' hands was very low. They were not supposed to be sold in the first place and should have all been replaced by now (contact Olight if you have one that wasn't already replaced). Some eBay and Amazon dealers were selling them when they knew they were not supposed to.

Again, there is NO RECALL on the rechargeable Baton series at this time. That is the official word from both the US office and Olight corporate (including the founder/owner) in China.


----------



## dukeofbecker (Jan 7, 2015)

I received response from Olight to my inquiry regarding recall from [email protected]. I had originally inquired via "Contact Us" link at Olight website (olightworld.com).

I tried to post copy of the email I received from Olight claiming recall, but was blocked from doing so in this forum (rule violation).

If anyone would like to see the email I received from Olight claiming recall, I would be glad to send it.

Please advise.

Carl


----------



## kj2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Recall? No recall? Think it's time for Olight to bring out a official statement.


----------



## Olightworld (Jan 8, 2015)

All,

We reviewed our prior communications and believe there was a misunderstanding between tech support and a customer. Tech support was responding to replacing a charging base the customer believed was faulty, and was referring to charging bases that come with the S Rechargeables. We apologize for any misunderstanding. We did have some issues with a batch of Version 1 of the Micro-Dok charging bases that came with the S Rechargeable lights back in September as Going Gear stated, but we resupplied dealers with new chargers as soon as we were alerted to the first issue. We have also been taking care of customers who may have inadvertently gotten a V1 charger, by replacing their current charger with a new charger for free. Our factory is double checking all current chargers in inventory to make sure this issue is fully resolved.

Furthermore we are not recalling any of the new S Rechargeable Series lights. Olightworld.com has not at any time posted information informing anyone that we are doing a recall. Should you have any issues with your Olight product in any way, as always, contact [email protected]. And should there be any questions concerning communications from Olight, please contact us directly through our contact page, or through PM in the CPF Marketplace, or here on the CPF forum via PM as well.

Thank you,
Team Olight






kj2 said:


> Recall? No recall? Think it's time for Olight to bring out a official statement.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 8, 2015)

That clears the sky  Thanks for the quick statement.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 8, 2015)

Today i picked up the package with what i thought would be three replacement chargers sent to me from Olight.







To my suprise,it turned out that Olight sent me not only three chargers, but three new lights!

Outstanding customer service has been shown from Olight! :thumbsup: Thank you Christina and the rest at Team Olight.

I´been working late,so i have not got any time to do any longer tests, but i can at least confirm that these chargers do not have the issue whith starting to blinking red when the battery voltage is low. I can get back later when i´ve done further tests to say if the chargers behave well or not, but so far they do.





All the chargers had the REV2 stickers on the boxes.


----------



## dukeofbecker (Jan 8, 2015)

Olightworld said:


> We reviewed our prior communications and believe there was a misunderstanding between tech support and a customer. Tech support was responding to replacing a charging base the customer believed was faulty, and was referring to charging bases that come with the S Rechargeables.... Our factory is double checking all current chargers in inventory to make sure this issue is fully resolved.
> 
> Furthermore we are not recalling any of the new S Rechargeable Series lights. Olightworld.com has not at any time posted information informing anyone that we are doing a recall...
> 
> ...



The statement by Olight above is false.

This is the message I originally sent through Olight website 1.5.15 at 9:40pm EST... I am considering purchase of S10R and S30R models. I have heard there are problems with charging dock...Can you offer me assurance that this problem will not occur if I purchase now?

This is the message I received from Olight tech support sent 1.6.15 at 1:59pm... We are recalling all those models. Distributors should no longer be selling them. However, should you receive a faulty charging dock, we will replace it with a new one.


Note that Olight Tech Support was NOT responding to replacing a charging base I believed was faulty as they claim. 

Carl


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 8, 2015)

dukeofbecker said:


> The statement by Olight above is false.
> 
> This is the message I originally sent through Olight website 1.5.15 at 9:40pm EST... I am considering purchase of S10R and S30R models. I have heard there are problems with charging dock...Can you offer me assurance that this problem will not occur if I purchase now?
> 
> ...



Seems to me like their response was in line with what they posted in here. They just weren't specific about the fact that the defective bases were only in the initial production prototype batch and are not in the current production lights. Looks like "all those models" refers to the ones with the problem and not every rechargeable Baton.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jan 8, 2015)

I just have to say it. I've bought many lights from many companies. Many people have their favourites, as i do as well, but i just gotta say it. 

I have 4 words to describe Olight IMO: Best. Customer. Service. Ever.


----------



## curlysir (Jan 12, 2015)

Received my replacement charger today from Olight. This is supposed to be a replacement for the charger on the S10R that was acting up. It appears to be a retail package in a plastic container similar to what the flashlight came in. The interesting thing is that the description on the package states it is "FOR: OLIGHT S10R, S15R, S20R, S30R". It is a 750mA charger identical to what I received with the S30R.

This raises a couple of questions: Has Olight gone to the same charger for all of these lights? And is 750mA too much current for the S10R battery?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 12, 2015)

curlysir said:


> Received my replacement charger today from Olight. This is supposed to be a replacement for the charger on the S10R that was acting up. It appears to be a retail package in a plastic container similar to what the flashlight came in. The interesting thing is that the description on the package states it is "FOR: OLIGHT S10R, S15R, S20R, S30R". It is a 750mA charger identical to what I received with the S30R.
> 
> This raises a couple of questions: Has Olight gone to the same charger for all of these lights? And is 750mA too much current for the S10R battery?



I wonder the same. I usually charge my RCR123s with 250mAh.


----------



## dukeofbecker (Jan 14, 2015)

After reading blanket denials posted here regarding recall of defective charging bases in S-series lights from both Olight and GoingGear.com, I ordered an S10R from GoingGear.com.

You guessed it...the charging base is indeed defective.

Olight tech support is issuing contradictory statements in this regard (recall...no recall...???) and covering it up with false statements calling it a "misunderstanding".

Manufacturer and vendor seem to be more concerned with their cash flow than in fixing this problem.

Bottom line: Olight S-series lights are still being sold with defective charging bases, regardless of cheery statements to the contrary by manufacturer and vendor.

Now I am stuck with a defective charging base, and I'm quite sure that upon returning item, vendor will try to stick me with return shipping charges. STAY AWAY....!!!

Carl


----------



## curlysir (Jan 14, 2015)

dukeofbecker said:


> After reading blanket denials posted here regarding recall of defective charging bases in S-series lights from both Olight and GoingGear.com, I ordered an S10R from GoingGear.com.
> 
> You guessed it...the charging base is indeed defective.
> 
> ...



Or you can send an email to Olight Customer Service and they will send you a new charger. Took about 2 weeks to get my replacement. Did not have to return the old charger.

What exactly is your charger doing? My original S10R charger appears to now be working correctly after a few cycles, It acted up at first, would go to blinking red instead of green when the charge was complete. After a few cycles of using the flashlight and charging the charger now appears to be working.

Return shipping charges are pretty much the standard, unless you are buying from Amazon.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jan 14, 2015)

dukeofbecker said:


> Now I am stuck with a defective charging base, and I'm quite sure that upon returning item, vendor will try to stick me with return shipping charges. STAY AWAY....!!!
> 
> Carl



Have you tried contacting them yet? I have had nothing but extraordinarily good customer service from them. I had a problem with my charging base and it was resolved with no issues. They even went beyond what was expected. Olight takes care of there customers and i don't think anyone should necessarily be put off from the brand. Please see post #273 with regards to how they helped northernstar.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jan 14, 2015)

I have purchased all 5 of the new rechargeable lights with bases(i7r Titanium Limited edition, S10r, S15r, S20r and S30r). During the first two or three charges, a couple of the batteries were not 100% recharged. However, after a few cycles all 5 chargers are consistently working exactly as advertised. I have never had anything less than phenomenal customer service from Going Gear and Olight. Instead of trying to convince everyone that there is some dark conspiracy going on, contact Going Gear directly instead of making accusations on this forum. Marshal (the owner), has a stellar reputation here and making statements about what he will or won't do without contacting him is just poor form and bad manners.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 14, 2015)

dukeofbecker said:


> After reading blanket denials posted here regarding recall of defective charging bases in S-series lights from both Olight and GoingGear.com, I ordered an S10R from GoingGear.com.
> 
> You guessed it...the charging base is indeed defective.
> 
> ...



What exactly is wrong with it? Maybe you'll be surprised about what you are or aren't stuck with if you just let us know about the issue.


----------



## revelations0350 (Jan 15, 2015)

I got my s20r from going gear over a month ago and have had zero issues and am very happy with the light and charging base! 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## xxraffyxx (Jan 15, 2015)

I just got this light s15r two days ago and the on/off button is near impossible to push in. Takes a ton of force to click. Can you guys help me out. I've emailed and called olight and getting zero response.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jan 16, 2015)

xxraffyxx said:


> I just got this light s15r two days ago and the on/off button is near impossible to push in. Takes a ton of force to click. Can you guys help me out. I've emailed and called olight and getting zero response.



Did you contact the dealer you purchased it from, or did you buy directly from Olight? I'll take a close look at mine and PM some tips in the am...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Xxraffyxx,
I couldn't send a PM, apparently you have not made the requisite # of posts. Ironically, these new lights have New, improved switches, and looks like you will need an RMA and to return it-nothing user accessible. Even the best manufacturing plants can miss something once in a while. If you don't get a response from the dealer,there is a thread for Olight, under Manufacturer, perhaps a post on this thread will help. I'm sorry, I hate it when I buy something new and there is a problem...it is such a letdown...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 18, 2015)

So the saga continues. I posted here previously that I "fixed" my faulty charger by using it with a 2.0A USB power supply. Partly true. Now it works most of the time but still isn't 100% reliable. I have asked Olight for a replacement. They have agreed and I'll post more when it arrives. In the meantime I wanted to share some results of my continued "black box" testing of the charger with my S10R. First of all there are actually 5 different "states" for the LED I have observed:

1. Totally off
2. On red (charging)
3. On green (charged)
4. Single red flash once every 2 seconds (standby)
5. Double flash (error)

When things are working, the charger flashes "standby" when connected to a power supply w/o a flashlight on the dock. When you place the flashlight on the dock it goes to "charging" and stays that way until the lamp indicates "charged".

When things are going south, the lamp flashes "error" when you place the flashlight on the dock. This can happen within a few seconds or a few minutes. I have found that (for me) it always progresses successfully to "charged" if it doesn't produce the error flash within 5 minutes. Sometimes removing and replacing the light remedies the problem and sometimes I have to unplug the charger from the power supply and plug it back in (sometimes a few times!)

Now here is the somewhat curious thing. If I use the auxiliary USB (never together with charging the flashlight!), I get some different behavior. If I am charging a very low current device (like a Fitbit) then the LED stays in standby. If I am charging a phone or tablet, the light sometimes flashes standby, and sometimes comes on solid green. Sometimes the light goes out altogether! When the phone or tablet terminates (or I unplug it) the light always returns to standby.

I have no idea what this means but I am sharing it here in case it is useful to others.


----------



## justin3 (Jan 20, 2015)

I continue to have issues with my light. It does not work at times. I received a response, both from the vendor, and Olight. The vendor told me that. "Olight is aware of a specific issue like this that has to do with a small disc in the tail cap of the light that once it is moved out of place the light will not work properly. This issue can be fixed rather easily by putting the light on to the charger and while pushing down on the light turn it. This should reset the disc in place and the light should work." 

This step does indeed "fix" the light temporarily, however, it frequently reoccurs about 1/2 of the time that I charge it. I don't remember to check the light to ensure that it works every time I pull it off of the charger, and for that, have been stuck without a working light several times when I've needed it. Both Olight, and the vendor here that I purchased my second s20r from want me to pay return shipping for defective product. 

I've given olight several chances, from the first busted light that i returned to an Amazon vendor, then buying the second here, and contacting their CS directly, and have been let down at every corner. Terrible CS IMO, and a terrible product to boot. This was my first and absolute last time trying an olight product, and this piece of garbage is going to end up in the trash. I'm going to stick to fenix, surefire, quark, etc... who all have tried and true quality products and good CS(although CS on quality lights really isn't needed, but good to know it's there)

So I recommend that you stay away from olight, and especially from this garbage product that they put out.


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 21, 2015)

Feel your pain Justin3. If it makes you feel any better, I have managed to get irritatingly idiosyncratic (or just poorly designed or broken) lights from virtually every manufacturer. Some have better customer service then others. The problem here is that we have evidence of a possibly unacknowledged design flaw. Your post was useful in that I hadn't heard about a "small disc" in the base of the light causing difficulty. Most folks (including the US Olight rep) seem to focus on the charger. I have a new charger it's way and promise to report back if it fixes or changes the behavior. I'm not ready to give up on Olight yet. I'm also curious if this is a fixable problem or not.

Out of curiosity, was the disc in the bottom of your light loose in any way? I'm sort of tempted to take my tailcap apart to find out how it is assembled. Also, if you don't mind my asking, what was your particular failure mode? Did the light fail to charge with the flashing error LED or did it work sometimes and not others after it was supposedly charged?


----------



## justin3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Started to explain it here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...15R-and-S20R&p=4555403&viewfull=1#post4555403

the issue doesn't appear to be with the charger at all. It really acts like an issue with the switch. I will go to turn it on, and most of the time get no response, sometimes get a brief burst of light. Sometimes it will flicker or turn on VERY dimly. I don't know what "disc" could be causing the issue, but the "fix" from the vendor does indeed work untill it stops working again.
The disc doesn't seem to be an external part, but rather something internal. I may just attempt to disassemble the tailcap myself, and see if there is something there that I can fix before I throw the light away.


----------



## tcr03 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have also had this problem with the light not working sometimes. It does have something to do with the little gold disc in the center of the tailcap. I have taken mine apart and find it to be a bad design. Having a magnet in the tailcap, it collects small metal debri that can disrupt the little gold disk in the tailcap. Causing a bad connection. I have found that holding the head of the light in one hand and smacking the tail end in your other hand a few times often corrects the problem. This is very dissatisfying as ive only had my light for a week. I dont think there is a fix for this issue as i see it as a poor design on olights part.


----------



## Olightworld (Jan 28, 2015)

We have made a statement about this issue and continue to stand by the statement we made. We will not engage in further debate about claims of falsehood or any public shaming. We addressed that there was a miscommunication in an email that caused the confusion. As we have always stated, should you have an issue with any Olight product you are welcome to call tech support or customer service to see how we may assist you.

--Team Olight




dukeofbecker said:


> The statement by Olight above is false.
> 
> This is the message I originally sent through Olight website 1.5.15 at 9:40pm EST... I am considering purchase of S10R and S30R models. I have heard there are problems with charging dock...Can you offer me assurance that this problem will not occur if I purchase now?
> 
> ...


----------



## sarge1967 (Jan 28, 2015)

So is there a charger issue or is it the "Disk" in the tail cap causing issues? 
I really want to get one of the "R" series lights but I want to make sure they are fixing the correct issues and I will not have to mess with return of a faulty product. 
I hope it is fixed soon.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Feb 14, 2015)

I have all 5 of the rechargeable base lights, as well as the "standard" version of the original 4 and the S-10, S-15 and S-30 in titanium. I like being able to walk in the door, drop a light back on it's charger to be ready to go the next time I leave. As I was comparing my stock S-10 to S-10r, a light went off(pun intended), so I took the tailcap off my S-10r, verified I had an Olight 16340 in my standard S-10 and put the tailcap from the rechargeable onto the standard light...popped it on the charger and it started charging just fine. I put my inline USB volt/amp meter on so I could watch the voltage and amperage as it charged. It worked just fine & cut off where it should. My question for those with more experience than I is this:
Is there any harm or danger in this? It seems apparent that the brains for the charger are in the charger itself, not the flashlight. I tried it with my other S Series and they all work fine. Of course I made sure that I only had rechargeable cells in all the lights. If this indeed is safe and without long term damage, wouldn't it be awesome if Olight decided that in addition to selling spare charging docks they would also sell spare tail caps and all of the previous S-series lights could become "R" also.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 21, 2015)

So i haven't had any issues with my S10R's reliability and see no obviously problem with the tailcap or disk therein (thus far!). I did have a charger that behaved idiosyncratically, however. Mine periodically generate the "error flash" shortly after the placing the light on the charging station. This happened occasionally with a 2.0A USB power supply and frequently with a 1.0A USB power supply. The problem seemed somewhat correlated with whether I had recently used the auxiliary port to charge a tablet or phone. Olight sent me a new charger that arrived last night. The new charger has a lightening bolt insignia with a circle around it just below the status LED. This is the only difference cosmetically from my original charger. The specs are the same. The new charger produces the light patterns I described earlier in this thread just like the original but *so far* appears to be able to work with a 1.0A USB power supply reliably. I'll report back.

I have to admit that I really like this light. It is a great size, nice beam and awesome UI.


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok. After playing around a bit with the new charger, I have to report that it appears to behave almost exactly like the original that arrived in mid December. The primary result of this anomaly is that you really should use the charger with a 2.0A power supply. This is a shame as the charging circuit for the flashlight uses way less than 1.0A and 1.0A USB power supplies tend to be much more common (the higher current ones are usually for tablets or other items that have big batteries in them).


----------



## Schuflea (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't get Olight to contact me back. First off there is no phone number to call. So now the S30R baton I bought is now not reliable for my EDC. 
How am I supposed to get my light working when I can't get ahold of anyone. I sent an email a week ago.

My light will work intermittently. I charge it every night and it shows green when I pull it off the charger in the am.
When I take it out of my pocket to use it I see a red light on the button. The light will not come on. This happens intermittently regardless of where I carry it. I have held down the button to potentially take it out of sleep mode and no luck. 





andrewnewman said:


> Ok. After playing around a bit with the new charger, I have to report that it appears to behave almost exactly like the original that arrived in mid December. The primary result of this anomaly is that you really should use the charger with a 2.0A power supply. This is a shame as the charging circuit for the flashlight uses way less than 1.0A and 1.0A USB power supplies tend to be much more common (the higher current ones are usually for tablets or other items that have big batteries in them).


----------



## thelinuxcat (Feb 25, 2015)

I have sent emails to every email address at olight shared in this thread. I bought five S10R lights for friends and family. Of the three I still have in my possession, all exhibit some form of the charging issue. LED on charger turn red when charging, the either turns green (good) or turns to flashing red (bad, faster than the flashing red if there is no light on the charger). The battery appear to be fully charged. I am starting to wonder if the flashing red occurs when the battery is charged over 4.2v (overcharged?). Sometimes, if the light is on the charger and the led if flashing red, I can remove the light, count to 10 and place it back on the charger and it turns green, other times flashing red again. I am concerned if it is overcharging that it might be dangerous and cause a fire, I don't know. Other than the charging issue, I really love these lights and plan to get the other models as well. I really prefer rechargeable lights and want to be happy with these. I have tested the batterys with an ZTS MB-1 battery tester and all apper to be good/100% when I take them off the charger after charging (whether led turns green or flashing red). I will test with a volt meter to get a voltage tonight. I hope to hear back from my emails or this post soon. Thanks for any help you can provide Olight.



Olightworld said:


> All,
> 
> We reviewed our prior communications and believe there was a misunderstanding between tech support and a customer. Tech support was responding to replacing a charging base the customer believed was faulty, and was referring to charging bases that come with the S Rechargeables. We apologize for any misunderstanding. We did have some issues with a batch of Version 1 of the Micro-Dok charging bases that came with the S Rechargeable lights back in September as Going Gear stated, but we resupplied dealers with new chargers as soon as we were alerted to the first issue. We have also been taking care of customers who may have inadvertently gotten a V1 charger, by replacing their current charger with a new charger for free. Our factory is double checking all current chargers in inventory to make sure this issue is fully resolved.
> 
> ...


----------



## thelinuxcat (Feb 25, 2015)

I recieved an email form Olightworld this morning. Hopefully all 5 charging bases will be replaced. 



thelinuxcat said:


> I have sent emails to every email address at olight shared in this thread. I bought five S10R lights for friends and family. Of the three I still have in my possession, all exhibit some form of the charging issue. LED on charger turn red when charging, the either turns green (good) or turns to flashing red (bad, faster than the flashing red if there is no light on the charger). The battery appear to be fully charged. I am starting to wonder if the flashing red occurs when the battery is charged over 4.2v (overcharged?). Sometimes, if the light is on the charger and the led if flashing red, I can remove the light, count to 10 and place it back on the charger and it turns green, other times flashing red again. I am concerned if it is overcharging that it might be dangerous and cause a fire, I don't know. Other than the charging issue, I really love these lights and plan to get the other models as well. I really prefer rechargeable lights and want to be happy with these. I have tested the batterys with an ZTS MB-1 battery tester and all apper to be good/100% when I take them off the charger after charging (whether led turns green or flashing red). I will test with a volt meter to get a voltage tonight. I hope to hear back from my emails or this post soon. Thanks for any help you can provide Olight.


----------



## thelinuxcat (Mar 9, 2015)

It has been 12 days since I heard from Olight. No shipping info and no reply to my latest email 5 days ago. Anyone else able to get this issue resolved?


----------



## PsychodelEKS (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi all, I have a strange problem with my S20R.

I've bought it in november 2014, and did not actually charge it since till now (but was using it in moonlight almost every night, quite impressive lifetime actually and worked perfectly), so I saw the red led on the switch and decided to charge the acc, put it on the stand and saw charging led flashing instead of continuous glow (flashing after a few second of continuous), I've read the manual, it made it clear, that smth is wrong, so I started googling and found this thread, where everything is explained, so I also wrote a letter to the manufacturer (but also no answer as to the previous poster) for replacement of my faulty charger.

But actually that was just the beginning of the fun, I took the acc (Olight original) out, charged it in my standalone 18650 charger and put it back into the flashlight, *BA DUM TSS* it now lights up (at max output I think) as soon as I put on and tighten the back cover. No reaction to the switch button, acc position ok, voltage ok, another acc tested (samsung 18650 3000mah), turns off when putting on the default charger (the circuit opens). 

So, what can be the problem? Can this be fixed? Anyone faced this?

Also did anyone disassemble S20/15/10R to have a look at the guts? May be it some wire/debris short or smth I can fix myself (because Olight seems to be gone, as they do not answer mail and homepage does not work at all, also dunno if warranty applies).


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 15, 2015)

They were closed for a new year celebration and also relocated. Try emailing them at:
[email protected]. 

I own a number of lights and have very rarely needed warranty work, but they have come through every time(just a little on the slow side). Good Luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jas29 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hopefully with OLight switching to GoingGear for their warranty returns the process will be quickened. I've been waiting since feb 5th for my repaired or replaced flashlight... OLight should switch to replacing these flashlights without us having to send in the defected charger or flashlight.

I won't be buying another OLight product


----------



## PsychodelEKS (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone had any responses? Have not got any replies yet myself =(
Olightworld is still down for me, but they do post to their FB page, so if they are dead, than not completely.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 28, 2015)

I received an email response stating they were waiting on the new tail caps and they would be shipped as soon as they were received.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 28, 2015)

Try this email: [email protected]


----------



## PsychodelEKS (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks, I wrote to both at the same time (cs and techsupport). Hopefully they will answer soon and will help, I really miss my s20r.


----------



## Patagonicus (Apr 1, 2015)

I bought an S10R and an S20R at the same time from Battery Junction. I've had them for a few days now, and I've been running into problems charging the S20R on either dock. So far when I try charging it, it stays solid red on the charger indefinitely, and it doesn't ever go to green. I can tell that it is charging, and it seems to cut off at 4.15 volts.

I don't know if it's trickle charging beyond that or what, but as long as the S20R sits on either dock, I never get the green light. For comparison, my S10R charges to 4.20 volts every time on either dock. Has anybody else had this issue?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 7, 2015)

There is a problem that Olight has identified and the "fix" is a replacement tail cap. They hope to be ready to ship the new tailcaps by the first week of April. Try contacting Olight directly( [email protected]). if you have to go through Battery Junction they may insist you ship the light back & then send it to China(after years of great experience with BJ, I had a really negative experience that took months to fix a switch).


----------



## PsychodelEKS (Apr 8, 2015)

Luckily their site is back online, I've contacted them from support form and they answered me back, so now I'm waiting how the situation resolves.


----------



## thelinuxcat (Apr 18, 2015)

After getting an email a month ago stating they were waiting on containers, I have not heard anything else from Olight. Very disappointed.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 21, 2015)

My last email was that the new tailcaps would be in the first week of May & they would not contact me again unless there was a delay...keep the faith...


----------



## thelinuxcat (Apr 21, 2015)

Tailcaps? I was told it was the charging bases. I hope they figure it out...



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> My last email was that the new tailcaps would be in the first week of May & they would not contact me again unless there was a delay...keep the faith...


----------



## PsychodelEKS (May 8, 2015)

thelinuxcat said:


> Tailcaps? I was told it was the charging bases. I hope they figure it out...


I received the new tailcap for my S20R - it did not help to solve my issue (always on after cap tightening), but I did not believe into that from the beginning (it's a simple breaker anyway). There may be an issue with the cap, if the flashlight does not work or charge at all (if moving parts misplaced/missing), but charging issue is not connected to the caps.
I was offered to send the flashlight for maintenance lately, so will give it a try when find out all the details. Will ask for a new dock also.


----------



## thelinuxcat (May 9, 2015)

Nothing new from Olight. Very disappointing that after contacting them multiple times I am no closer to resolution of this issue. 



PsychodelEKS said:


> I received the new tailcap for my S20R - it did not help to solve my issue (always on after cap tightening), but I did not believe into that from the beginning (it's a simple breaker anyway). There may be an issue with the cap, if the flashlight does not work or charge at all (if moving parts misplaced/missing), but charging issue is not connected to the caps.
> I was offered to send the flashlight for maintenance lately, so will give it a try when find out all the details. Will ask for a new dock also.


----------



## zipplet (May 10, 2015)

I would like to chime in. I own both the S10R and S30R.
My S30R did have a faulty tailcap preventing proper charging and the use of turbo/high modes sometimes, which Olight replaced for me without hassle - but that is not why I am posting here.

I think the reason so many people might be having trouble here is the USB power supply they are using. The charging docks are more sensitive to the USB power supply voltage than most USB devices. I found that with one of my USB power supplies the charging docks (both the 500mA and 750mA variants) will behave erratically - such as flashing red while charging, or not charging at all. I used a USB power meter and found that power supply was only outputting 4.7V under load at the supply side (probably nearer 4.5V at the dock side).

The output voltage is more important than the current here. Even if the power supply can deliver 2A, it will not work properly if the voltage under load drops below about 4.8V at the dock end of the cable under my tests.

Use a high quality USB power supply and a high quality micro USB cable (use the cable that is supplied, or a better one - not a cheap 2 meter thin one) and the problems should go away. Give the dock contacts a wipe with a dry cloth too.

To give something to compare with that many people here will have, I confirmed that the apple iPad power supply (the larger ones that do 10W or 12W) works fine with both docks and both lights.

Also, plugging a device that consumes a high current into the chain port while the light is charging can pull the voltage down enough to interrupt the charger or confuse it. I feel Olight intend the chain port to be used while not charging the light. That seems silly until you think about the use case of leaving the charger permanently plugged in, and not needing to unplug it to charge your phone as you can plug your phone into the charge dock instead.


----------



## thelinuxcat (Jun 9, 2015)

Update: I received one replacement charging base and it resolved the issue I was having. I have asked for the remaining 4 charging bases to be sent out and will update when I receive those. Glad I am finally getting resolution. I will post pictures of the bases when I get some time. The new one is different than the one that came with the lights. 



thelinuxcat said:


> Nothing new from Olight. Very disappointing that after contacting them multiple times I am no closer to resolution of this issue.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 10, 2015)

Olight promised to send me new caps to resolve charging issues. First in May, then the first week in June, it is now June 10 and I have heard nothing...I am so disappointed in Olight-I have a very large collection of their lights, and their customer service has always been excellent...until now[emoji23]


----------



## thelinuxcat (Jun 11, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Olight promised to send me new caps to resolve charging issues. First in May, then the first week in June, it is now June 10 and I have heard nothing...I am so disappointed in Olight-I have a very large collection of their lights, and their customer service has always been excellent...until now[emoji23]



I have been waiting since February.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 11, 2015)

These last three posts speak spades.

I feel for you guys waiting for help and or parts. 
That sucks.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 11, 2015)

I just got a response from an email I sent Olight this morning regarding Tail Cap/Charging issues. In May they sent out a number of new tail caps-turns out these were the same design as the original because they thought it may have been a faulty batch of caps. The new redesigned tail caps/switches are due around the end of June. He also suggested anyone having problems, that wants to post on CPF to see if it is a common problem to please post in the Commercial Corner/Manufacturer/Olight section-they don't always see threads in other sections(but will try to respond in a timely fashion). In addition, I received what I felt was a genuine apology for the problems with the lights and frustration of getting a timely fix. Although I was pretty much ready to give up on Olight(which is a shame, I have and use many of their lights), the attitude and apology have convinced me to be patient a while longer.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 11, 2015)

Right on Eddie.
A good CS agent can make all the difference even if they can't give you what you need immediately. 
Sometimes just hearing someone say something with confidence that it's being worked on, is all a person needs to wait a bit more. 
Bookmarked.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 22, 2015)

I read the reviews recently and was impressed.
Totally forgot they had these charging issues and its still ongoing?

Guess I'm not as bright as my better lights, I ordered a couple of these S10Rs.
It was said for those having issues to post in the market, I looked, not a word I could find about it?
Maybe I'm missing the right sub forum, or everything is all better now?
☺
Have a great day all, mine just went a little dimmer thinking I ordered a sub par experience lol.


----------



## thelinuxcat (Jun 22, 2015)

I received all the replacement bases. I tested all the lights on one base and works as expected. I will give the bases to the friends I gave the lights. Glad this is finally over.



thelinuxcat said:


> Update: I received one replacement charging base and it resolved the issue I was having. I have asked for the remaining 4 charging bases to be sent out and will update when I receive those. Glad I am finally getting resolution. I will post pictures of the bases when I get some time. The new one is different than the one that came with the lights.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi thelinuxcat,
I just emailed Olightworld as well as leaving a post under their S30 thread in the Commercial Corner pointing out that I had passed their request along regarding posting in the Commercial Corner but that an appropriate thread did not exist. I left it to them to start one, but I am very pleased they finally produced a good fix and are distributing it to all who let them know. I will gladly post when I receive mine to confirm the fix, and look forward to hearing from others as they receive theirs.


----------



## thelinuxcat (Jun 23, 2015)

I contacted them many ways, including this thread, PM and multiple emails to multiple addresses posted in this thread.





Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hi thelinuxcat,
> I just emailed Olightworld as well as leaving a post under their S30 thread in the Commercial Corner pointing out that I had passed their request along regarding posting in the Commercial Corner but that an appropriate thread did not exist. I left it to them to start one, but I am very pleased they finally produced a good fix and are distributing it to all who let them know. I will gladly post when I receive mine to confirm the fix, and look forward to hearing from others as they receive theirs.


----------



## AmericanEDC (Jun 23, 2015)

Will the new flashlight ship with the fix I wonder? I had thought about getting Vinh's suped up version of the S30R.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks like Olight has a got fix on way for S10R users.

Was kind of hoping to see them post similar here or in Olight forums, but all quiet yet.


----------



## PsychodelEKS (Jun 28, 2015)

Finally my adventures with Olight support are over (at least for now), after several sent tailcaps, which did not help, I was offered to send the flashlight for repairs to China. I did so, as it was not that expensive. After a week or so, it was repaired and sent back to me with a new charging dock.

So now my flashlight works fine (it is my flashlight, not a new one) and it seems to charge fine on the new dock (the default one behaves differently and does not charge at all, though they both look exactly the same).
Hopefully, the issues of first batches have been resolved till now, but I was to buy a new flashligh, I would've considered other brand or wait for new generation of the model.

All in all Olight support was good and I wish all support was like it, but still wish I did not have to contact any support for any of my stuff.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for the update.
No threads or posts from Olivia about fix as mentioned that I've saw.
Just for the S30R officially. 

Though this is a great sign it's finally being addressed/completed. With that said, I missed or, better yet forgot about this issue and ordered a pair myself as mentioned above.

I'm not so that keen on turning around and having to send them off again for a fix, that kind of bites for CS IMHO.
Parts should be shipped out to users/owners, they can send a post paid envelope to return defective parts.
Parts sent to me=happy.
Losing total use of light for charger=slightly annoyed.

Litmus test for me in this will soon develop when mine arrive.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 30, 2015)

I received a new Olight S30r II, with new charger and new battery. I was not asked to return anything. One word of caution: the second edition of the S30r, the battery goes in with the negative side up and the positive side at the tail cap(the reverse of the usual way).


----------



## davidgcameron (Aug 15, 2015)

Having a hard time deciding between the S10R and the S15R. I am going to use for EDC. I am a little confused about the S10R having higher lumen overall and longer runtime on some modes compared to the S15R that has a larger battery. I really like the idea of being able to drop in a regular AA, but prefer the smaller S10R housing. Anyone else have a hard time deciding? Is there a general consensus as to the more popular of the two? Anything I am missing here?

Thanks,
David


----------



## kj2 (Aug 15, 2015)

davidgcameron said:


> Having a hard time deciding between the S10R and the S15R. I am going to use for EDC. I am a little confused about the S10R having higher lumen overall and longer runtime on some modes compared to the S15R that has a larger battery. I really like the idea of being able to drop in a regular AA, but prefer the smaller S10R housing. Anyone else have a hard time deciding? Is there a general consensus as to the more popular of the two? Anything I am missing here?
> 
> Thanks,
> David


The AA-battery is larger in size, but provides less voltage than an CR123 battery. If I'd to choose between both, for EDC, I would go for the S15R. Specially since it takes a common battery size.
Yes, the S10R has more lumens, but are you really using it daily?


----------



## Anybodysguess (Aug 18, 2015)

Think about where you will be daily using it. My back yard is 100+ yards across and need a bright light to see across.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Oct 4, 2015)

Anybodysguess said:


> Mine is bright and very visible, even in the daylight. Mine came on while using the light on high, a few minutes later, light shut off and would not restart. Loosened tailcap for a second then it would run again, high only ran for a few seconds before cutting out again, reloosened tailcap and moon-medium worked fine.
> Low battery light ONLY came on on high, but I assume that meant it was low for the high mode, but not yet low for medium or lower modes. But I went ahead and charged as I thought I might need it the next day.


Hi there, I just received my s10r last night and while playing with it on High, I encountered the same problem as u do. My high will go off within 15seconds or so. Not the 4.5mins on high before stepping down to medium. I tried with the rcr123 from olight and aw rcr123 black. I don't have my dmm with me now but I am sure the aw rcr123 is at least at 4.1v.

Is ur s10r still having this shut down issue in high mode in less than 15seconds?

Appreciate if you can share the status of ur light currently. Thanks


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Oct 4, 2015)

Just to add, I am going to charge the olight and aw protected rcr123 tomorrow with xstar vp4 and try again the high mode. Hopefully it's just some low battery issue. Keeping fingers crossed...

Been edc-ing Nitecore ez123 all these while but wanted a pocket rocket...hopefully my first olight doesn't disappoint me.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Oct 4, 2015)

My Olight RCR123 was at 3.4v while the AW black label is at 3.8v. Charging both batteries now..gonna try again on High mode once it's full. Will update again.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Oct 5, 2015)

Fully charged the Olight RCR123 to around 4.17v...and tested with high mode...doing fine for >4mins without shutting off.

So i guess it's drained cell then.. Now i am super happy!


----------



## keithy (Oct 5, 2015)

With the S15R, does anyone know if the low battery indicator in the switch works for NiMH AAs as well? At what voltage does it turn on?

I dropped a 2300mAh NiMH in it on the weekend, and didn't notice the low battery indicator come on at all. The light just switched off. I took the battery out and measured the voltage, and it was 0.7V, so was well depleted.


----------



## gunga (Oct 5, 2015)

I believe I read that it is only for 14500s. This makes sense because remaining capacity and voltage track well in a 14500 cell but not in nimh.


----------



## keithy (Oct 7, 2015)

gunga said:


> I believe I read that it is only for 14500s. This makes sense because remaining capacity and voltage track well in a 14500 cell but not in nimh.


Good to know - thanks. I couldn't find any info on it anywhere, and the manual is silent on it. I also have an Xtar WK41 (1xAA/14500) as well, and that one has a low battery indicator that works with both 14500 and NiMH cells. I tested another NiMH in the S15R and again, no low battery indicator until the LED dimmed. The voltage was under 1.0V when I took it out to test.


----------



## Wet (Oct 22, 2015)

Has anyone tested the moonlight mode runtime of these lights? My S10R pulls about 9 mA from li-ion battery in the moon mode, which would translate into 72 hours assuming 650 mAh battery capacity. I decided to test with S10 and Olight RCR123A li-ion battery and it lasted for about 60 hours until the protection circuit in the battery kicked in.


----------



## Patagonicus (Oct 22, 2015)

Wet said:


> Has anyone tested the moonlight mode runtime of these lights? My S10R pulls about 9 mA from li-ion battery in the moon mode, which would translate into 72 hours assuming 650 mAh battery capacity. I decided to test with S10 and Olight RCR123A li-ion battery and it lasted for about 60 hours until the protection circuit in the battery kicked in.



I haven't. I have both the S10R and the S20R, with the S15R on the way. I obviously love this style of light. 

Would you like me to run the moonlight run test on the S20R anyway?


----------



## Wet (Oct 22, 2015)

That would be interesting to see..

Since S20R battery has 4 times the capacity of S10R, it should last for 240 hours, but then again S20R moonlight is brighter which would shorten the runtime. On the other hand Olight claims 480 hour runtime.


----------



## Patagonicus (Oct 22, 2015)

Alright, I'll start it tonight then. If Olight is anywhere close to right on their stats for the included 2600 mAh cell, I should see you back in about 20 days .

Let's hope I don't forget about it!


----------



## Tapis (Oct 24, 2015)

Wet said:


> ... but then again S20R moonlight is brighter which would shorten the runtime. On the other hand Olight claims 480 hour runtime.


I personally care less about runtime than lumens output, and a dim moonlight is definitely more useful to me. Actually, the dimmer the better.


----------



## Marfenix (Oct 26, 2015)

Wet said:


> Has anyone tested the moonlight mode runtime of these lights? My S10R pulls about 9 mA from li-ion battery in the moon mode, which would translate into 72 hours assuming 650 mAh battery capacity. I decided to test with S10 and Olight RCR123A li-ion battery and it lasted for about 60 hours until the protection circuit in the battery kicked in.



I tested the Olight S10R with a freshly recharged Olight RCR123A li-ion battery in moonlight mode and it lasted 73 hours.


----------



## Wet (Oct 26, 2015)

Marfenix said:


> I tested the Olight S10R with a freshly recharged Olight RCR123A li-ion battery in moonlight mode and it lasted 73 hours.



Good to know. My 60 hour estimate was a bit conservative, actually it got closer to 68 hours and my battery was charged to 4.16 V. So the S10 and S10R runtimes seem quite similar.


----------



## Wet (Nov 8, 2015)

How can the S20R driver tell the difference between sitting on the charging dock, or if a battery was inserted wrong way into the light?

When you place S20R on its micro-dok charger, the tailcap disconnects the battery negative end from the flashlight body. Then the charger puts (5 V?) positive charge on the body and current flows through the body, the driver and through the battery, back into the charging dock's center terminal, which causes the battery to recharge. Now if you place a cell backwards into the battery tube, it will also make a (4.2 V) reverse voltage, so how can the light tell the difference? Why doesn't reverse polarity protection kick in when charging the light?


----------



## Patagonicus (Nov 11, 2015)

Wet said:


> That would be interesting to see..
> 
> Since S20R battery has 4 times the capacity of S10R, it should last for 240 hours, but then again S20R moonlight is brighter which would shorten the runtime. On the other hand Olight claims 480 hour runtime.



Well, my S20R moonlight results are in!

It finally kicked off completely sometime today after I left for work. At the minimum, it lasted at least 17 days (408 hours) and at most 17.5 days (420 hours). Not as much as the ANSI rating would indicate, but then again, I don't know if the charging cradle charged it to a full 4.20 volts either.

Great, now I can actually use the light again for the first time in weeks! :laughing:


----------



## Wet (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for doing the test! Your result sounds reasonable as I measured 6.8 mA tailcap current from S20R, and 2600 mAh / 6.8 mA = 382 hours. What's weird though is that S20R moonlight is brighter than S10R moonlight while still pulling less amps from the battery.


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 12, 2015)

Patagonicus said:


> Well, my S20R moonlight results are in!
> 
> It finally kicked off completely sometime today after I left for work. At the minimum, it lasted at least 17 days (408 hours) and at most 17.5 days (420 hours). Not as much as the ANSI rating would indicate, but then again, I don't know if the charging cradle charged it to a full 4.20 volts either.
> 
> Great, now I can actually use the light again for the first time in weeks! :laughing:



Great results for this small light. And thanks for sharing.p May I know the capacity of the battery used for the conduct of this test?


----------



## Patagonicus (Nov 12, 2015)

UnderPar said:


> Great results for this small light. And thanks for sharing.p May I know the capacity of the battery used for the conduct of this test?


No problem.The battery I used was the one that came included with the light, an Olight 2600 mAh cell. That's the same cell listed in the manual for the run time estimates provided by Olight.


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 12, 2015)

Patagonicus said:


> No problem.The battery I used was the one that came included with the light, an Olight 2600 mAh cell. That's the same cell listed in the manual for the run time estimates provided by Olight.



Wow! That's not bad at all. 2600 mAh for 408 hours on moolight.


----------

